#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات > تحت دائرة الضوء >  نوسة علي كرسي التعارف

## boukybouky

[frame="2 70"]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخواني في الله اعضاء ومشرفي ابناء مصر يسرني اليوم ان اعلن عن خبر جميل الا وهو جلوس عضو جديد من أبناء مصر عضو إجتماعي علي صلة بالجميع  .. مهتم بكل الأعضاء و يسأل عنهم تقدروا تقولوا كده (شيخ حارة المنتدي )  :4:  طبعاً عرفتم و اليوم ستكون لنا الفرصة للتعرف علي نوسة علي كرسي التعارف وهي الحمد لله قد وافقت علي ذلك بكامل اردتها     ::   يعني مفيش اي ضغط عليها ولا حاجة وده معناه انها ذات صدر رحب وسوف تتقبل جميع الاسئلة التي سوف تعرض عليها من قبل الاعضاء والمشرفين

اخواني ارجو منكم عدم الاكثار من الاسئلة والا يزيد عدد الاسئلة في كل مشاركة عن خمس اسئلة حتي يتسني لنوسة ان تجيب عليها كلها ونعطي لغيرنا ايضا المجال لذلك واطلب منكم ايضل عدم وجود احاديث جانبية في الموضوع بمعني ان يقتصر الموضوع علي توجيه الاسئلة لنوسة  وتقوم نوسة بالرد عليها وذلك للحفاظ علي رونق الموضوع وجماله وعدم خروج الموضوع عن الهدف الاساسي له


اتفضلي يا نوسة علي الجلوس علي كرسي التعارف ومده الجلوس هي اسبوع ان شاء الله سوف تبدا من اليوم الي يوم الأربعاء المقبل ان شاء الله ويمكن لك ان تجاوبي علي جميع الاسئلة واللي مش عجبك ما ترديش عليها وتجاهليها تماما بس ما تزودهاش اوي وما ترديش علي كل الاسئلة  وتقولي لا تعليق   ::  

في رعاية الله ،،،
[/frame]

----------


## boukybouky

هبدأ بالأسئلة التقليدية و هي البطاقة الشخصية

الإسم: 

تاريخ الميلاد:

المهنة:

الجنسية:

محل الإقامة :

فصيلة الدم:

2- بماذا تحلم نوسة لمستقبلها؟

3- ما رأيك في إزدواج المعايير و تطبيقها عند الرجل الشرقي؟

4- تصرف ندمت عليه ما هو ؟ و لماذا؟

كفاية أربعة و المرة القادمة ابقي اخليهم 6 هههههههههههه

منورة يا ناس و وفقك الله

في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## snake

يسلام اختيار موفق يابوكي بوكي 
نوسه عضوه زي العسل واجتماعية بجد....................وبس 
يلا يانوس نوس جاوبي على اسئله الاعضاء 
اصل انا جاي اغلس بس  ::

----------


## عصفور الشعر

*نحن السابقون . وانتم اللاحقون يا نوسه 

منوره كرسى التعارف .. وربنا يكون فى عونك  


وأحب أستثمر الفرصه الجميله دى للتعرف عليكى أكثر واكثر .. واليكى بعض الاسئله



1- ايه الدعاء اللى دايما بتحبى تدعيه فى صلاتك؟


2- هل أنتى سريعة الضحك .. أم سريعة البكاء؟


3- ماهى أكبر النجاحات التى حققتيها فى حياتك حتى الان؟


4- عرفى نفسك من خلال بيت شعر .. او أغنيه ؟
زى مثلا ((أنا بعشق البحر )) وهكذا 





وأخيرا السؤال التقليدى الذى أسأله لكل ضيوف كرسى التعارف



املأ الفراغ بالعضو المناسب ((مع مراعاة عدم اختيار المحاور عصفور الشعر.. لملء أى فراغ ))



عضو يعجبك اسمه ..........

عضو تحسه هادىء .........

عضو تتمنى تشوفيه .........

عضو نفسك تهديه باقة ورد 

عضو مشااارك وفعال .......

عضو مجنون شويتين .......


عضو رقيق جدا ..............

عضو يستاهل الضرب .......

عضو تحسه مرتب جدا في مواضيعه 

عضو بسرعة يغضب ........

عضو تحب تتابع مواضيعه...

عضو ما بتشوفوش بالمنتدى الا نادرا ونفسك يشارك على طول

عضو يحب الخير لاخوانه بالمنتدى

عضو يحب يجادل كثير 

عضو تحب تغير اسمه 


مع تحياتى وتقديرى 


خوكى


توت *

----------


## مظلوووم

يا ميت اهلا وسهلا بالباشا ام ميرو  ::   ::   :: 
داخل بس اهنى الباشا بمناسبه دخوله على كرسى التعارف  :: 
وان شاء الله تبقى فتره جميله ووقت سعيد لشيخ حاره المنتدى والمنظم الرسمى لاحتفالات المنتدى العميد نوسه  :good:  
يالا يا باشا جاوب على الاسئله وانا ماعنديش اسئله دلوقتى بس حبيت اخش اشمت  ::  يووووووه قصدى اتفرج  :: 
ويجعلوا عاااااامر بيكى دايما يا نوسه باشا  :: 
اخووووووووكى
مظلووووووووم

----------


## الصعيدي

*نوسة أخت فاضلة وكريمة .. حبيت أدخل أحييها على تواجدها الجميل والطيب في منتدى أبناء مصر .. وممكن أقول لها ألف مبروك مرور سنتين في المنتدى 
ياترى بعد مرور سنتين بين أبناء مصر .. إيه أكبر استفادة شايفة انك استفدتيها من المنتدى .. ده كده سؤال مؤقت .. وراجع تاني ان شاء الله*

----------


## نوسة

> [frame="2 70"]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اخواني في الله اعضاء ومشرفي ابناء مصر يسرني اليوم ان اعلن عن خبر جميل الا وهو جلوس عضو جديد من أبناء مصر عضو إجتماعي علي صلة بالجميع  .. مهتم بكل الأعضاء و يسأل عنهم تقدروا تقولوا كده (شيخ حارة المنتدي )  طبعاً عرفتم و اليوم ستكون لنا الفرصة للتعرف علي نوسة علي كرسي التعارف وهي الحمد لله قد وافقت علي ذلك بكامل اردتها      يعني مفيش اي ضغط عليها ولا حاجة وده معناه انها ذات صدر رحب وسوف تتقبل جميع الاسئلة التي سوف تعرض عليها من قبل الاعضاء والمشرفين
> 
> اخواني ارجو منكم عدم الاكثار من الاسئلة والا يزيد عدد الاسئلة في كل مشاركة عن خمس اسئلة حتي يتسني لنوسة ان تجيب عليها كلها ونعطي لغيرنا ايضا المجال لذلك واطلب منكم ايضل عدم وجود احاديث جانبية في الموضوع بمعني ان يقتصر الموضوع علي توجيه الاسئلة لنوسة  وتقوم نوسة بالرد عليها وذلك للحفاظ علي رونق الموضوع وجماله وعدم خروج الموضوع عن الهدف الاساسي له
> 
> 
> اتفضلي يا نوسة علي الجلوس علي كرسي التعارف ومده الجلوس هي اسبوع ان شاء الله سوف تبدا من اليوم الي يوم الأربعاء المقبل ان شاء الله ويمكن لك ان تجاوبي علي جميع الاسئلة واللي مش عجبك ما ترديش عليها وتجاهليها تماما بس ما تزودهاش اوي وما ترديش علي كل الاسئلة  وتقولي لا تعليق   
> 
> ...


* اهلا يا بوكى 
شكرا على الدعوة الكريمة والثقة التى اوليتمونى بها انتى واختى الجميلة ام  احمد لانها بعتتلى الدعوة من شهر تقريبا  قبل وصولها مصر بس كان عندى ظروف  تمنع ذلك
اشكركم كثيرا على هذة الدعوة وارجوا ان اوفق وان اكون عند حسن ظن الجميع 
تحياتى اليكم*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

*نوسة على كرسى التعارف؟‍‍
ومن لا يعرف نوسة؟؟
أختى الغالية نوسة عشرية بطبعها
كل أعضاء المنتدى تقريبا أصدقاء لها
فهى دائما مرحة ومجاملة 
ودائما موضوعاتها جميلة وتتلقى التفاعل من باقى الأعضاء
أتذكرين يا نوسة منذ سنتين تقريبا؟
كنا دفعة واحدة تقريبا 
حيث سجلنا فى المنتدى على فترات متقاربة
وكان معنا أيضا محمد فاروق ووليد والكينج أبو وليد
وكنا بنهزر دايما مع محمد شحاتة
وكانت لنا مشاركات تفطس من الضحك فى فك التكشيرة
أيام فعلا جميلة ونفتقد محمد شحاتة ومحمد فاروق بشدة
ووليد وحتى عمرو إمام بيشارك على فترات متباعدة
لكن عزائنا إن المنتدى ملىء بالأصدقاء الرائعين*

[frame="2 60"]*أسئلتى :
1-ما هو أكثر موضوع أعجبك فى المنتدى حتى الآن؟
2-ما هى أكثر القاعات التى تفضلينها بالترتيب؟
3-ما هى الأمنية التى تتمنى أن تتحقق ولم تتحقق حتى الآن؟
4-نفسك أمير ميرو يطلع إيه لما يكبر؟
5-بتحوشى مهر لبنى ولا لأ؟*[/frame]

----------


## نوسة

> هبدأ بالأسئلة التقليدية و هي البطاقة الشخصية
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				 الإسم:
> 			
> ...


*تعرفى انة من اسبوع فقدركزت على توقيعك  فى رعاية الله 
وعجبتنى جدا فما اجمل ان نكون فى رعاية الله
دمتى فى رعاية الله*

----------


## saladino

*اهلا يااهلا يانوسة
منورة الكرسى 

معنديش اسئلة علشان مش محاور 
تمنياتى بالمررو من الاعترافات الجبارة المنتظرة*

----------


## مظلوووم

> اولا اساسى شوربة لسان العصفور دة طبق رئسيى على مائدتى سواء فى ضيوف او لا 
> ثم محشى ورق عنب 
> بحب اوى اعمل بط محشى ارز با الخالطة ودة باالمكسرات طبعا بس بحب اوى الزبيب يكون اكتر من المكسرات او فريك ودائما بفضل المكسرات اكتر من الفريك 
> قيس علية بقى استبدلة بحمام او رومى بس الحمام هيبقى محشى فريك والرومى ارز با الخالطة
> بحب اوى اعمل جلاش با اللحمة المفرومة او مكرونة بشاميل او كانلونى اى منهما 
> لكن لو حد بيحب حاجة وغيرة لا منهم ممكن اعملهم كلهم ودة حسب الطلب هههههههههههه وبكون مبسوطة اوى وانا بعمل كدة ومش متكدرة
> الحقيقة يا حسام انا بحب النواشف سواء مشويات او مقليات بحب اوى البوفتيك او الفراخ البانية بس بقيت بكتر فى البانية لان امير بيحبة وسهل علية اكتر من البوفتيك ولو انى منعتة بسبب انفلونزا الطيور
> مليش لاسف فى الخضار المطبوخ لكن لو ملوخية خضراء او قلقاس ممكن اكل منهم كتير 
> فممكن اعمل طبق خضار كدة على الماشى 
> ...


حرام عليكى يا نوسه جوعتينى ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  :: 




> ياااااااااااا والله يا حسام دة لو حصل هيبقى يوم عيد عندى انكم تشرفونى


هههههههههههههههه انا جااااااى طبعا رسمى  :: 
ربنا يعينك يا باشا على الاسئله ويقدرك على الاجابه  :: 
وربنا يزيد الاخوه والمحبه ليكى يا نوسه اكتر واكتر
ويجعلوا عاااااااااامر بيكى دايما
انووووووووبيس

----------


## لميس الامام

نوسة الغالية

طبعا بيتهيألي كده انه الأسئلة كتيرة قوي وانت قدها وقدود وواثقة انا من قدرة تحملك لينا كلنا .. علشان الكل بيحب نوسة والكل عاوز يسأل ممكن انا احظ سؤالي؟ اكيد انت موافقة وشكرا ليك يا نوسة على تعاونك معايا وانت عارفة ليه  :No:  

سؤالي هو:

ما  رأيك بالحرية الشخصية؟ هل هي ان افعل ما أشاء؟ وكيفما أشاء؟ ومتى أشاء؟ أم انها مقيدة .. لماذا ومتى ؟ وكيف ؟ ما رأيك ؟ اسأل هذا السؤال لشابة في مثل عمرك وفي الظروف الراهنة التي يحياها الشباب الايام دي.. ::  

لميس الامام

 ::

----------


## عصام كابو

> *اولا اساسى شوربة  لسان العصفور  دة طبق رئسيى على مائدتى سواء فى ضيوف او لا 
> ثم  محشى ورق عنب 
> بحب اوى اعمل بط محشى ارز با الخالطة ودة باالمكسرات طبعا بس بحب اوى الزبيب  يكون اكتر من المكسرات او فريك ودائما بفضل المكسرات اكتر من الفريك 
> قيس علية بقى استبدلة بحمام او رومى بس الحمام هيبقى محشى فريك والرومى ارز با الخالطة
> بحب اوى اعمل جلاش با اللحمة المفرومة او مكرونة بشاميل او كانلونى  اى منهما 
> لكن لو حد بيحب حاجة وغيرة لا منهم ممكن اعملهم كلهم ودة حسب الطلب هههههههههههه وبكون مبسوطة اوى وانا بعمل كدة ومش متكدرة
> الحقيقة يا حسام انا بحب النواشف سواء مشويات او مقليات بحب اوى البوفتيك او الفراخ البانية بس بقيت بكتر فى البانية لان امير بيحبة وسهل علية اكتر من البوفتيك ولو انى منعتة بسبب انفلونزا الطيور
> مليش لاسف فى الخضار المطبوخ لكن لو ملوخية خضراء او قلقاس ممكن اكل منهم كتير 
> فممكن اعمل طبق خضار كدة على الماشى 
> ...



*ريحة صوانى مفحفحة.......... وكوستليتة مشوحة 
وباميه خضرا مسبكة......... وضلمة فيها اه مستكة
   
انا اول واحد جاى يا نوسة
    *

----------


## نوسة

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *الغالية أم أمير ..* 
> 
> *مررت لإلقاء التحية عليكِ ..* 
> 
> *و أسأل الله أن يكون الكرسي مريحاً .. * 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*غالية الغالين انفال 
اشكرك لمرورك الجميل وتحيتك الاجمل 
واهو الكرسى يعنى اجمل ما فية هى محبتكم بجد 
منورة يا انفال اية رأيك ادلعك فوفا* 



> و لي عندك سؤالين .. و لن أزيد ..  مؤقتا..!


*اتفضلى يا قمر*




> إذا وقفت أمام مرآتك .. و نظرت إلى عينيك .. ماذا تقولين لنهى.. أم أمير ؟


*الحقيقة سؤالك يا انفال اصعب سؤال واجهتة ويمكن قعدت يومين مترددة اكتب اية وبسببة وقفت امام مرآتى
كتير ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اول حاجة هقولها   اولا الحمد لله على نعمة الخلق 

ثانيا هقول لنهى  
ان شاء الله حكون عند حسن ظنك يا نهى 

 ان شاء الله حبذل جهدى كى يرانى الناس كما ارانى
اخر حاجة هقولها لنهى  خدى بالك من صحتك دى امانة  وخدى بالك من امير ومن اسرتك* 


> السؤال الثاني .. 
> 
> رسالة مطوية .. و زهرة وردية .. لمن ؟ و ما محتوى رسالتك ؟؟


*جميل سؤالك يا انفال رومانسى  بدرجة جميلة 
رسالتى المطوية وزهرتى الوردية  ............لاسرتى الصغيرة 
محتواها  ....................... بحبكم وربنا يقدرنى واسعدكم بقدر ما اسعدتمونى* 


> هذا فقط .. و قد أعود ..  
> 
> خالص احترامي و ودي و عميق حبي ..


*خالص احتلرامى وودى ومحبتى لك ايضا 

اسعدنى حضورك كثيرا يا انفال*

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

السلام عليكم
حبيبتي الغاليه هسووووووووووون عامله ايه
مستعده :good:  
يله نبتدي
وكل مافتكر سؤال هرجعلك

من هي نوسه؟

 كيف تعرفت علىمنتدى أبناء مصر؟

 المستوى الدراسي...؟؟؟

كيف كانت طفولتك؟

متى فكرت دخول الشبكة العنكبوتية ولماذا ؟


أين تجد نوسه نفسها؟

منتدانا هو  بيتنا الثاني ماالذي ينقصه في اعتقادك؟؟

صفه تتمنى ان تكون فيكٍ وصفه اخرى تتمنى ان تتخلصي منها ؟

موقف مضحك مر عليكي؟؟

اكله مبتحبيهاش؟

موقف محرج؟؟

ماهو جدولك بالكامل من يوم ما تقومي الى ما تنامي؟؟

شو هو ترتيبك بين اخوانك؟

متى انضربتٍ آخر مررة .. ليش .. ومن ضربك؟

ما هو أفضل اسم ولد عندك؟..وافضل اسم بنت؟

اختاري عشر اعضاء من بنات وشباب تاخديهم معاكي رحله تختاري مين؟

عضو وعضوه قريبين لقلبك؟

أعضاء ترتاحي لوجودهم بالمنتدى؟

انا عارفه كترت بالاسئله بس استحمليني وعندي كمان اسئله كتيييييييييير بس صعبت عليا وحطيتلك بس السؤالين اللي فوق ياهسووووون :y:  

هريسه

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

نوسة يا قمر  بجد مش قادرة اقولك اد ايه انا سعيدة بكلامك عن علاقتنا

ربنا يديمنا يا رب اخوات متحابين فيه ...

سبحان الله فاكرة زمان لما قلت لك انت مش بتتكلمي كتير ليه و اعدت أفكر يا تري فيه ايه

لغاية ما عرفتيني انك في البداية بتبقي محرجة في التعامل و بعد كده بيكون عادي التعامل سبحان الله بجد 

لما بفتكر اقول فعلاً الواحد مش يحكم علي العلاقة بين اي اتنين بصرف النظر عن نوعيتها غير بعد فترة 

ربنا يوفقك يا رب و تحققي كل ما تتمني و يقدرك علي فعل الخير دايما

و يا جميل قررنا مد فترة جلوسك علي الكرسي حتي يوم السبت و هي تكون 10 ايام بك إفتتحنا 

المدة الجديدة للجلوس علي كرسي التعارف هههههههههه

يلا بقي شدي حيلك شوية 

في رعاية الله ،،

----------


## نوسة

> [frame="2 80"]الاخت الرقيقه نوسه  ام امير 
> وجدتك معصورة بين الاسئله 
> فاقبلى ارق تحياتى 
> كل الاسئله جميله 
> وكل الاجابات تدل على انسانيك وكرم اخلاقك وطيبتك 
> اتمنى لك دائما  التوفيق والنجاح 
> واسأل الله لك ولى وللاخوه 
> العفو والعافيه فى الدين والدنيا والاخرة 
> واقبلى تحيتى لك [/frame]


* اهلا يا اسكندرانى

شكرا لكلماتك الجميلة والرقيقة
هو صحيح انا معصورة فى الردود بس كلة يهون من اجل الاحباء اخواتنا الاعزاء 
وشكرا على دعائك الجميع ويارب يكون من نصيبى ونصيبنا جميعا 
لك كل تحياتى 
حضورك اسعدنى كثيرا

شكرا للور دة*

----------


## نوسة

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> معلش دى اول مره ادخل على الكرسى بتاع التعارف  
> 
> بجد ايه كميه الاسئله صعبتى عليا يابسبوسة 
> 
> انا بردو عندى سوالين صغيرين كده 
> 
> 1- انتى ايه الصفه الى مش عندك ونفسك تكون عندك ؟ 
> ...


اهلا اهلا يا زيزووووووووووووووووو




> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> 
> معلش دى اول مره ادخل على الكرسى بتاع التعارف  
> 
> 
> بجد ايه كميه الاسئله صعبتى عليا يابسبوسة 
> 
> انا بردو عندى سوالين صغيرين كده


*انا كمان زيك اول مرة ادخلة 
ولا يصعب عليك غالى بس فعلا مكنتش متوقعة كم الاسئلة دى 
ودول 3 اسئلة يازيزوووووووو هههههههههههههههههه*



> 1- انتى ايه الصفه الى مش عندك ونفسك تكون عندك ؟


*انا بصراحة نفسى اكون مش متسرعة لانى على اد ما هو بالى طويل الا  انى كتير بكون متسرعة فى امور كثيرة  وبرجع اندم بس بعد فوات الاوان 
نفسى اكون متأنية كتير*




> 2- ايه احب اكله ممكن نوسه تاكلها ومتزهقش منها وايه هيا الاكله الى مش بطيقها ؟


*الاكلة اللى ممكن اكلها ومزهقش منها هى البط والجلاش 

والاكلة اللى مش بطيهقا وباكلها مجبر اخاك لا بطل هى الكبدة هههههههههههههههههه  *  



> 3- نفسك تعملى ايه وانتى لسه محققتهوش ونفسك تحققيه ؟


*السؤال دة جاوبت احمد ناصر وعمرو صالح علية وهجاوبك برضوا بس برضوا كوبى وبست


الحقيقة انا بحب الاطفال جدا جدا وكان نفسى اوى افتح حضانة للاطفال ويمكن الموضوع نام شوية لكن الدكتورة نسيبة ميرا الجميلة عملت موضوع اسمة عندك كام سنة فى لقائات فى حب الله
وكانت بتقترح فية ايه رايكم لو كل واحد يقترح علينا اقتراح نقدر بيه نفيد دينا ونعلى من كلمته او حتى قول انت عملت ايه عشان ترفع من كلمة الاسلام او حتى نفسك فى ايه وعايز تعمله وحاسس انك ممكن تفيد الاسلام
وهنا بدأ حلمى مرة اخرى يتجدد وفعلا اتكلمت مع عائلتى ان ندرس الفكرة مرة اخرى بس انا كنا الاول بفكر فيها كمشروع استثمارى لكن بعد موضوع ميرا اتغيرت الفكرة لمشروع لله ويكون فى ملجأ بجانب الحضانة 
اتمنى من الله ان يحقق هذة الامنية*


> ثلاث اسئله اهم بسيطين علشان العصر الى كان فوق ده ربنا يقويكى يابسبوسة


*ميرسى يا زيزو طول عمرك حنين ربنا يخليك
فائق تقديرى واحترامى لك 

حضورك اسعدنى كثيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*

----------


## نوسة

> الأخت نوسة
> 
> احنا يمكن ما اتعارفناش قبل كده بالرغم من اشتراكى فى المنتدى من مدة طويلة ، 
>  لقلة مشاركاتى ( للأسف)
>  مش هطول عليكى فى الكلام .... لكن الحب اللى شوفته من اخواننا ليكى اكيد يخلينى اعرف قدرك عندهم 
> واكيد انا كمان برده مش هقل عنهم
> 
> سؤالى ليكى هو 
> 
> ...


*اهلا اهلا يا ابراهيم يا اجيبشيانى منور المنتدى برجوعك مرة اخرى ومنور الموضوع 

ايوة انا عارفة انك من مدة فى المنتدى كنت بشوفك واحنا فعلا متعرفناش بس ادينا بنتعرف وانا رحبت بعودتك فى موضوعك لما رجعت للمنتدى 

*


> مش هطول عليكى فى الكلام .... لكن الحب اللى شوفته من اخواننا ليكى اكيد يخلينى اعرف قدرك عندهم 
> واكيد انا كمان برده مش هقل عنهم


*متشكرة جدا يا ابراهيم على كلماتك الجميلة وربنا يديم المحبة والاخوة بينا جميعا* 



> سؤالى ليكى هو


*اتفضل يا ايجبشيانى*





> ايه الموقف اللى مريته بيه وحسيته انه ابتلاء كبير وجه بعده خير كتير؟
> واستفدتى منه ايه؟


*الحقيقة يا ابراهيم انا مريت باكتر من موقف منهم موقف كان حادثة سيارة يمكن انا حكيتة فى موضوع للصديق عمرو صالح اسمة الرسائل الربانية فى قاعة لقاءات فى حب اللة انا ممكن اجيبة كوبى وبست لانة طويل  بس بصراحة الموقف دة برغم من انى نجوت فية ولم يحدث معى اى اصابات لكن حسيت بعناية الله ورعايتة لى ولاسرتى والخير اللى بعدة كان اتجاهنا جميعا لله سبحانة وتعالى 

طبعا لو حكيت عن ما يحدث معى من مواقف ربانية عايزة صفحات وصفحات
بس بيحضرنى حالا حادثة حدثت لى منذ سنتين
كنت فى عودتى من القاهرة حوالى الساعة 2صباحا وكنا عدد كبير من العائلة وكان المفروض اننا هنرجع تانى يوم ففكرنا ناخذ سيارة فان بتاعتنا هى زى الميكروباس بس ملاكى ونكون مع بعض افضل من ان نتحرك باكثر من سيارةونسافر ونرجع مع بعض وكنت جالسة بجوار زوجى وهو كان بيقود السيارة
وفجأة وبدون اى مقدمات وجدنا السيارة تتلوى وكانها ثعبان وسالت زوجى فى اية قالى غالبا فية حاجة بتزحلق فى الارض وطبعا احنا كنا 15فرد غير الاطفال وانا وقتها دعيت ربنا يحفظنا وينجينا ولم اشعر بعدها بشى غير انة عنيى حدث بها زى ما تكون نورت وطفيت كما لو انها لمبة كهرباء بتولع وتطفى ولم اتذكر اى شىء اخر
طبعا اللى عرفتة ان السيارة اتقلبت 3مرات وربنا ستر مع ان السيارة اتقلبت على جنبها اللى انا فية وطبعا على جهة الباب اللى جنبى واللى وراياوباب السيارة الخلفى اللى زى شنطة العربية اتفتح لكن الحمد لله ولا حد فينا اتنطر من السيارة على الطريق السريع لكن السيارة استقرت فى الجزيرة بين الطريقين بسبب ان احدى طارات العربية راحت وزوجى فرمل على الاخر فطبيعى السيارة تقلب 
خرجنا منين من السيارة لا ندرى ومحدش خرجنا انا احسست بجسد زوجى فوقى ووجدتة بيقولى متخافيش قولتة مش خايفة وكذ لك الباقين بدأنا نفوق وراء بعضنا طبعا كانت فية اصابات خفيفة لما حدث با السيارة
والحمد الله الاطفال لم يصيبهم سوءالاغلبية كانت كدمات خفيفة واتنين بس جرحوا فى رأسهم وبدون مقدمات نجد عربيتين اسعاف مارين من جنبنا احنا افتكرنا حد من الطريق بلغ لانة طريق سفر وعرفنا بعدها ان السيارتين راجعين من القاهرة فارغين وحملوا المصابين وتقريبا الكل مشى معاهم وبقيت مع زوجى بجانب السيارة منتظرين اهلنل يوصلوا لينا لانى بلغتهم با التليفون اننا عملنا حادثة
المهم فى الموضوع انة جاءت عربية شرطة وسألونا عربيتكم دى قولنا ايوة وقالوا ومين كان بيسوقها
رد زوجى انا وباستغراب شديد الضابط سألة ومين كان جنبك قالة المدام 
الضابط شاور على السيارة وقال العربية دى انتم خرجتم منها طيب ازاى 
وطبعا انا وزوجى كان فينا كدمات طفيفة ولما كلنا عملنا اشاعات الحمد لله محدش فينا كان عندة اى كسور او شروخ والاتنين المصابين كانت اصابتهم خفيفة لكن منهم بنت نزفت كتير والولد برضوا الخوف كان من النزيف لكن ربنا انقذهم 
من وقتها وانا حسيت بحماية الله الذى استودعتة انفسنا
حدث نفس الامر مع زوجى فى سيارتة السيارة راحت خالص واتكهنت لكن الحمد لله لم يخرج منها باى خدش او حتى كدمة
ووقتها مرة اخرى اتاكد من حفظ ورعاية الله لنا 
ليحفظنا الله جميعا ونكون فى رعايتة


شكرا يا ايجبشيانى لتواجدك الذى اسعدنى كثيرااااااااااااااااااااااااا*

----------


## فاى

ماذا تعلمت نوسة من نوسة                      انا ابدى اعجابي برقة كتابتك وواقعيتك ممتزجة في كلامك وخفة الظل عندك تجعلنا كلنا شرف انتي بيننا فاى

----------


## meriam

سلام نوسة بتمنى تقبلوني عضوة وفية معاكو هالمرة رح أكتفي بالتعبير عن مدى فرحتى بيكي و معاكي و المرة الجاي بآ نبتدي بالأسئلة أوكي ::  

و السلام أحلى ختام حبيبتي ::   ::

----------


## بحر الهوى

السلام عليكم
نوسه الاموره 
ماذا يعنى لك مفهوم الصداقه ؟
وهل تمرين بمرحله صداقه صادقه؟
من اعز الناس على قلبك ؟
وكيف ترين العالم من حولك؟
ما سبب نجاحك فى الدنيا ؟
وكيف تستطيعى ان تعبرى لشخص ما عن حبك واحترامك له او لها؟

----------


## ضابط شرطة

يا أهلا وسهلا بنوستنا الجميلة على كرسينا الجميل  :Eat:  

اختيار موفق للاخت بوكي بوكي  :y: 

بسم الله نبدأ  :Eat:  

1- ايه اللي مش عاجبك في المنتدى  ::-s:  

2- ايه أجمل لحظة في حياتك  :Love:  

3- ايه شعارك في الحياة  :Smart:  

4- ايه رأيك   :: 

بس كده وربنا يعينك بقى 

و السلام أحلى ختام   ::

----------


## علاء الدين فوزي

العزيزه نوسه 

انا كنت داخل الموضوع ومشمر دراعتى وهبدأ فى الاسأله

 لكن لقيت كم من الاسأله ما شاء الله ربنا يعينك عليه 

والاعضاء ما شاء الله ما سبوش اسأله نسألها 

لكن انا فى النهايه ادعيلك ان ربنا يرزقك حبه وحب من يحب وحب كل عمل يقربك الى حبه 

وان يحقق لكى امانيكي وانك تشوفى امير عريس وتفرحي بيه وباخواته 

وربنا يجعلهم من الذريه الصالحه ويكونوا بارين بيكي وبوالدهم 

تقبلى تحتي 

أدام الله علينا الحب والود والاخاء 
,
,
علاء الدين

----------


## نوسة

[QUOTE]


> [SIZE="4"]نوسه : ذات الست والعشرين ربيعا .. مرحبا بكِ فى دائرة الضوء ..
> بالبداية أعتذر لكِ ولزملاؤك عن التقصير فى التواصل معكم عبر المنتدى لأنشغالى وضيق الوقت..
> وأستحينى العذر فى توجيه بعض الأسئلة والتى اتمنى ان يروقنى ردك .. وذلك لنقترب أكثر من عضوه
> محبوبه من الكل .. كما وضح لى من ردود زملاؤك ..


*اهلا يا خالد منور المنتدى ومنور الموضوع 
وقبلنا اعتذارك بس بشرط تكون متواجد معنا فى المنتدى ولو على اضيق النطاق
وافضل واسأل زى ما انت عايز* 




> .. ولكن برأيك هل دائما الشيء يلزمه مقدمات؟ وهل ينطبق ردك بـ (نعم) عن الحب
> أيضا أم انه يغزونا بلا اتفاق مسبق .. وبين عشية وضحاها نجد أنفسنا (اسرى) لهذا الغزو؟



*اعتقد يا خالد ان اى شىء يلزمة مقدمات حتى الحب 
قد يولد الإعجاب في دقيقة، لكن التقدير والحب يكونان عادة أكثر تدرجاً ويتوقفان على ما هو أكثر من مجرد انجذاب جسدي. ينبغي إرضاء أحاسيس أخرى غير حاسة النظر وحدها - تريد الأذن أن تمتليء بلهجة ممتعة، ليس التعارف بالكلام ضرورياً للحب لأن عواطفه تأتي في غاية الشوق فلا تستطيع انتظار من يعرف إلى قلب الحبيب إلى حبيبه رسمياً، بل تندفع من خلال تيار مغناطيسي إلى قلب الحبيب مباشرة حتى ولو كان لايزال غريباً. ولاشك أن الحب من النظرة الأولى هو من الأحداث النادرة، وعندما يكون الحب صحيحاً يحلق بسرعة كبيرة، فإن الحكمة عند ذلك تدعو إلى القول أن هناك قطبي مغناطيس عثرا على بعضهما بعضاً في نهاية المطاف.* 




> وهذا يعيدنا الي سؤال ذو دقة أكثر .. ما هو الحب ؟ وهل هناك انواع للحب ؟ وان وجدت فماهى؟


*طبعا للحب تعريفات كثيرة وتختلف من قلب الى قلب 
الحب هو هذا الاكسير الذى يصنع العجب فى النفوس عندما تغذيها بهذا الحب
كنت مرة قرأت مقولة فى معجم وبستر الشهير بتقول 
الحب عاطفة وجدانية تنبع من العقل ويثيرها هناك جما وتقدير من أي نوع كان . 
لكن الحقيقة يا خالد أنك لاتجد بين الناس واحداُ أكثر جهلاً أو أكثر ذكاء من أن يتأثر به  
الحقيقة أن السعادة تتبخر دونما حب  ولا يمكن حتى للثروة مهما بلغت أن تستطيع شراء ما يأتي به الحب. ذلك أن الحب إحساس ينبع من الروح، ولامجال لاستبداله بأي شيء آخر  إن الحب سمة للكرامة والقدسية والحق إنه مفتاح السر لما هو أفضل في الحياة التي نعيش. 


اما انواع الحب 
الحقيقة انواع الحب كتيرة لكن اعظمها حب الله سبحانة وتعالى 

 الحب هو تضحية وعطاء و رحمه ودة بيتمثل فى حب الوالدين 

 الحب هو وفاء وصدق نجدة فى الصداقة 

 والوفاء والصدق عمله نادرة جدا في هذا الزمان .

وطبعا فى الحب العاطفى هو قمة السعادة عندما يطرق احد باب قلبنا من دون اي موعد

 ويملئه بالحب والحنان ليصبح هو الملك على ذلك القلب الصغير* 




> - وكيف لى التفريق بين الحب الحب الحقيقى و(المزيف) ..!!



*الحب الحقيقي صعب جدا جدا الحب ليست مجرد كلمه تقال اذا لم تكن تعرف معنى كلمة احبك فلا تقلها

 الحب الصادق هو الذي يشعرنا بالسعادة رغم عذابه...يحفزنا على التقدم دوما...يجعلنا نضحك  ونبتسم كلما تذكرناه...والحبيب الصادق قد يغضب ...لكن لا يرحل..
هو الحب المبني علي اسس و اسباب مقنعة تدفع للحب
فمثلا حب المراهقين انا اعتبره وهم و كذبة كبيرة يعيشها المراهقين بدليل انها تنتهي بمرور الزمن
هو الحب المبني علي اسس و اسباب مقنعة تدفع للحب
فالحب هو شعور روحاني متدفق صادق ينبع من قلوب صادقة في المعنى صافية

في المظهر والمجهر 0 إنها معادلة صعبة هذه الأيام ، أليس كذلك000؟




الحب المزيف هو شعور كاذب فلا نسميه حبا ....لأنه قد يكون إعجاب أو مصلحة ليس إلا...
فالحب أسمى وأرفع من تلك الحروف الأربع
الحب ليست كلمة سهلة تقال لغرض أو نزوة أو رغبة
الحب التزام وعهد وعقد موثق وليس هنا على ورق 



ينتهي بأسرع وقت وهو موجود * 




> - لو قدر لك رحلة الي الفضاء او الى غابة فايهما تختارين؟ ومن من الاعضاء تودى ان يشاطرك الرحله؟
> واي الكتب ستحملينها معكِ؟



*لو قدر لى رحلة اختار الغابة لانى بخاف من الفضاء والطيران هههههههههههههه

هختار من الاعضاء وبدون تردد الجميلة بسنت لانى احب اتعرف عليها عن قرب 

هاخد بقى كتب كتير ما احنا فى غابة يعنى مفيش كمبيوتر ولا نت هههههههههههههههههههه

بس على رأسهم طبعا هاخد كتاب الله 
*





> - ماذا يعنى الوقت لـ نوسه ؟ وهل تنظمين اوقاتك .. وهل دائما يجدك من ينتظرك بالموعد او قبله او بعده؟


*الحقيقة يا خالد انا مش هدعى المثولية واقول حاجة مش عندى ههههههههههههههههه
انا الوقت عندى فى الضياع واعيش اوقاتى بهوائية تامة وللاسف مش عارفة اغير الطريقة دى* 




> وهل تنظمين اوقاتك


*بحاول اكون منظمة بقدر الامكان فى اوقاتى مع انى منظمة فى كل جوانب حياتى الاخرى* 





> وهل دائما يجدك من ينتظرك بالموعد او قبله او بعده؟


*انا بقى فى المواعيد التى اعطيها للاخرون  لا بكون منضبطة جدا واتعلمت الحقيقة الامر دة من بابا علمنا دائما عندما نكون فى اى زيارة ان نذهب قبلها ولو نتتظر فى السيارة حتى الوقت المحدد و اتعلمت ان لا اعطى ميعاد لاحد غير وانا متاكدة من تنفيذة واذا حدث امر تعطيل للابد ان اعتذر قبلها بيوم على الاقل ولو فى فرصة قبل كدة بعتذر قبلها طبعا
لا اذهب لموعد بعدة ابدا دائما اذهب وانتظر حتى لو فات ميعاد من انتظرة دائما التمس الاعذار واقدر انة ممكن اى ظروف تاخرة*


-


> لمن تهدين كلمات (أيا هائما )الرائعه للصوت الملائكى (فاطمه زيدان) والشاعر الكبير أبن عبود؟


*هههههههههههههههههههه الحقيقة يا خالد انا لا اعرف من هى فاطمة زيدان 
ولا الشاعر الكبير ابن عبود 
بس اوعدك هدور عليها واسمعها ولو حلوة ههديها لكل اعضاء المنتدى


*



> - تغيير الدستور ـ النتخابات البرلمانيه والرئاسيه .. التوريت .. الاخوان المسلمين .. فساد أدارى.. بطاله  والسؤال أين نوسه من المتغيرات السياسيه التى تمر بها مصر ؟


*الحقيقة انا حاليا مبتعدة عن السياسة تماما* 




> - فى هذا المساحة أحكى لى عن من هى نوسه .. اتفلسفى براحتــك :


*

السؤال دة با التحديد مش هعرف اجاوبة ممكن اى حد يجاوبك غيرى* 




> لمن قلتى هذه العبارات :
> - حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل ..


الحقيقة مقولتهاش لاى حد




> أنها غلطه وماراح تتكرر..


* لزوجى*




> - آسفه ..


*بقولها كتير لما بكون غلطانة* 




> وما ظلمتهم ولكن كانوا انفسهم يظلمون ..



*بقولها فى سرى كتير لنوسة 
ولشخص عزيز عليا*





> - كرهتك وكرهت اليوم اللي عرفتك فيه ..(سواء أنثى أو ذكر سيان )..



*لالا مقدرش اقولها اولا لانى مش بعرف اكرة فعلا 

وثانيا لانى مقدرش اجرح اى حد واقولها لالالالالالالا كلمة صعبة*




> - جيت لغايه عندك وندمانه بس الظاهر مفيش فايده ..


*هقولها فى سرى ايضا دون علانية ولشخص عزيز*




> - متى سالت دموعك ؟ وأى أنواع الدموع مؤلمة؟


*كتير فانا سريعة البكاء ودموعى اقرب مما تتخيل واى حاجة ممكن تبكينى 

انا با النسبة لى دموع الفراق مؤلمة سواء فراق حبيب او فراق بفقد الحياة هى دموع تخرج مكتوية من القلب جربتها فى فراق كتير مما فارقوا الحياة* 




> - هل تندمين؟ وماهوالتعريف الدقيق للندم ؟


*كتير واعتقد انة مفيش اى انسان لم يندم سواء على قول او فعل لاننا لسنا معصومين من الخطاء
لكن الصعب انك تعمل غلط ولا تشعر با الندم 
وقد يسأل البعض عن شكل هذا الندم وطريقة التعبير عنه ... والندم من الممكن أن يكون دمعة تسقط من عينك أو اضطراب في قلبك  أو صلاة طويلة وسجدة تبكي فيها بين يدي الله .... وأدناه أن يهتز قلبك ... ولكن لا يصح أن ينطق لسانك بالندم دون أن يستشعره قلبك ... 
ولابد من  الثبات على التوبة والندم الذي يلازم المذنب ويعيش معه حتى يتطهر مهما طال به الزمن  ونرى رحمة الله الواسعة وتقبله لتوبة عبده النادم ...* 





> - ايهما اقوى واشد وقعا على النفس .. غربه الأوطان أم غربة النفس ؟


*اكيد غربة الاوطان صعبة جداااااااااااااااا

لكن غربة النفس اقوى واصعب ففى غربة النفس انت تائة فى كل شىء ولابد لكى نسترد غربة انفسنا ان نتصالح مع انفسنا اولا وبقليل من الصداقة  مع النفس وكثير من التقوى والصلة بالله 
واكتشاف الذات هنا تسترد غربة النفس*





> عندى الكثير من الأسئله التى سنقترب أكثر من نجمة يحبها ويحترمها الجميع ولكن هو نداء العمل الذى 
> أنتزعنى من موضوعك أنتزاعا .. فأنتظرينى بباقة أسأله أخرى وحتى هذه الحظه كونى برعاية الله يحفظك
> ويحمييكِ أنتى وكل زملاؤك !



*شكرا يا خالد على اسئلتك  ارجوا ان اكون افدتك فى الاجابات 
وشكرا لحضورك اسعدنى كثيرااااااااااا*

----------


## badry_1986

ربنا معاكى يا نوسه ويعينك يارب 
انا مش هطول كفايه سؤال وهرجع تانى بشوال اسئله

شئ نفسك تتعلميه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## bedo_ic

على فكرة ايه سبب التوقيع بتاعك
(( كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا قطتى )))

----------


## نوسة

> السلام عليكم
> حبيبتى نوسة ...... ازيك عاملة .......ايه .......يارب تكونى بخير
> طبعاً شئ جميل إنك تكونى على كرسى الأعتراف........ حتى يزداد تعارفنا بك ...فأنتِ فعلاً من الأعضاء المميزين فى المنتدى
> [grade="B22222 00008B 008000 32CD32 800080"]أنا الحقيقة ليس عندى أسئلة لكى كثيرة ..... ولكنى لاحظت إنك قلتى إنك خريجت (كلية الأداب ) ولكن هل قلتى ......أى قسم (أداب تاريخ &جغرافيا & انجليزى &....... &يارب تكونى تاريخ ) لأنى احبه[/grade]
> وسؤالى الثانى ....... هل عندك أخوات .... ؟؟؟ وكفاية كده 
> ولى إن شاء الله معكِ عودة


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة

اهلا اهلا يا دعاء
منورة بس انتى فين مش متواجدة الايام دى كتير 
وشكرا يا دودو لكلماتك الجميلة وربنا يخلينا كلنا لبعض*




> أنا الحقيقة ليس عندى أسئلة لكى كثيرة ..... ولكنى لاحظت إنك قلتى إنك خريجت (كلية الأداب ) ولكن هل قلتى ......أى قسم (أداب تاريخ &جغرافيا & انجليزى &....... &يارب تكونى تاريخ ) لأنى احبه


*الحقيقة يا دعاء درست فى قسم الوثائق والمكتبات بس تخصصت مكتبات  والحقيقة انا ما اخترتش القسم بمزاجى لانى كنت افضل قسم علم النفس وكان مجموعى يوهلنى لذلك لكن انا كتبت الرغبات متأخرة لان الكلية كانت بتعلن قبل الدراسة عن كتابة الرغبات وانا مكنتش اعرف وكتبتها فى بداية الدراسة فكان قسم علم نفس كمل ومعرفتش احول من وثائق ومكتبات كان قدامى قسم واحد لغة عربية وانا مش بحب النحو هههههههههههههه قولت خلاص خليها وثائق ومكتبات 
اما التاريخ انا بقى من عشاق التاريخ  وللان احب اذكر للاولاد فى العائلة تاريخ بخليهم يجيبوا الدرجات النهائية وعلى فكرة انا جبت فى التاريخ فىالثانوية العامة 39 من اربعين وحزنت كتير على الدرجة اللى راحت وقعدت كتير اراجع الامتحان علشان اعرف هى راحت فين هههههههههههههه
ولسة زعلانة لانى كنت صمامة وحافظة الكتاب برقم الصفحة والسطر ههههههههههههههههه*





> وسؤالى الثانى ....... هل عندك أخوات .... ؟؟؟ وكفاية كده



*الحمد لله عندى اخوات بشكر ربنا عليهم كتير  احنا 3بنات وانتين اولاد 
والحمد لله عائلتنا فيها ميزة اننا بنتربى كلنا اولاد وبنات الاسرة اخوات يعنى متلاقيش حد بيقول ابن عمى او بنت خالتى لكن الكل بيقول اختى واخويا 
دة على مستوى الاسرة 

لكن على المستوى العام ليا اخوات كتير ورائعين بشكر ربنا فعلا عليهم وانتى واحدة منهم طبعا عرفتيهم 
هم اخواتنا هنا فى المنتدى  الحمد لله كلهم احسن من بعض 
ربنا يخلينا كلنا لبعض* [/B][/SIZE][/COLOR]



> ولى إن شاء الله معكِ عودة


*انتى تشرفى فى اى وقت والبيت بيتك

شكرا لتواجدك يا دعاء اسعدنى كثيراااااااااااااااا*

----------


## eslamko_86

بايرن ميونيخ بطل الدوري الألماني وحامل اللقب مركزه في صدارة البطولة لهذا الموسم 




نوسه أنا كنت أقصد اللى هيحصل على كأس العالم مش كأس المانيا بس تعرفى باين عليكى متخلبطه خالطه بسببب كتر الاسئله على العموم شكرا للرد بتاعك

----------


## نوسة

> انا جيت تانى انا لسه  عندى امتحان بركة بردوا بس قولت اسالك هو سوال واحد خفيف كده هههههههههههههه ماذا تعنى هذة الكلمات لنوسه الخير . الشر.التفائل,التشائم , الصداقه .الوفاء, الخيانه .الحب  ,القسوة ,البغض , الحنان , الدنيا .الدار الاخرة . ما تفعلى وما شعورك عندرؤيه ضحك ابكاءطفل ونفس الاحساس  مع رويتهم فى ام ام اب لخصتتى شخصتيك فى جمله بس ههههههههههههههه عايز اسال كتيرررررررررر بس لى عودة دى حاجة كده بنقول يا هادى هههههههههههههههههه لى عودة ان شا ءالله من اختك وردة النيل  انى احبك فى الله  وصحيح ياستى الكرسى مش يغلى عليكى خديه وعلى ضمانتى ههههههههههههههه بس يارب بقى ابن البلد مش يدفعنى حقى انى احبك فى ا لله



*اهلا يا وردة منورة 
دة برضوا سؤال خفيف يا وردة ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه* عموما ميرسى لمحبتك وانا مبسوطةانك رجعتى تانى  ::k::  



> ماذا تعنى هذة الكلمات لنوسه


*يا مسهل يا رب هههههههههههههههه*




> الخير


*الخير هو النور دائما مثل الشمس لاتغيب بل فقط تحتجب عن الانظار*




> الشر


*الشر هو الظلمة في اعتمادها على غياب النور، يعتمد على غياب الخير للمحافظة على هويته، 
الشر لا يعرف معنى الخير أصلاً لكي يملك قوّة المقاومة للخير  فقط يأتي بأفعال تناقض نظرته الموهومة لطبيعة الخير ولذلك فإن أفعاله تجسّد الافتقار الدائم لمعنى الواقع الحقيقي * 


> التفائل


*المتفائل هو شخص حالم يتوقع الافضل دائما وقد قرأت حكمة منذ فترة للنبى سليمان الحكيم ودائما ما اضعها نصب اعينى تقول 
ان الانسان كما يتوقع فى نفسة هكذا يكون 
بمعنى انى لو توقعت خيرا سيحدث وان توقعت شرا سيحدث وجربتها كتير عندما اصحوا واقول النهاردة يوم جميل وملىء با الخير بيحدث فعلا 
وانت توقعتة يوم ما يعرف بية غير ربنا بسخط فعلا بيكون يوم صعب*  




> التشائم


 * المتشائم هو الشخص الذى لا يرى غير الجانب المظلم من الحياة التشاؤم هو توقع الأسوأ دوماً..وإلغاء الأمل فى أي شئ..وفي كل شئ  فى حياته سابقا..وعن خبرات سابقة..تجعله يتوقع الخير أو يتوقع الشر..في كل أمر مستقبلي 
في الواقع  .أنا لست متشائمةاً..ولست متفائلة..ولا أحبذ هذه المفردات..ولا أرى أنه من الجائز أن نطلق على شخص ما..لقب متفائل..أو متشائم..ولنسأل أنفسنا حقا..لماذا يرى هذا الشخص الأمور من هذه الزاوية المنيرة..ويراها الآخر من الزاوية الأخرى المظلمة..؟

الحق أنني أرى أن كل منهما يعبر عن تجاربه الشخصية..عن أحداث مرت عليه* 


> الصداقة


*الصداقة قيمة إنسانية أخلاقية ودينية عظيمة سامية المعاني والجمال كبيرة الشأن بها تسمو الحياة وترتقي وبدونها تنحدر 0الصداقة من الصدق ، والصدق عكس الكذب. والصديق هو من صدقك وعدو عدوك . إنها علاقة وثيقة بين شخصين أو أكثر علاقة متبادلة وانسجام كامل في المشاعر والأحاسيس وهي بالغة الأهمية في استقرار الفرد وتطور المجتمع 0 
علينا اكتساب الأصدقاء  والعمل على المحافظة عليهم كما قال الإمام أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام في حديث له:

 ( عليك بإخوان الصدق، فأكثر من اكتسابهم، فإنهم عدة عند الرخاء، وجنة عند البلاء) 0* 



> الوفاء



*الوفاء بالوعد صفة أخلاقية من أجلّ صفات الإنسان  
قد اكون وفية معك دون وعد ولكنة الوفاء لوجة الله 
الالتزام الذاتي . .
فالإنسان عندما يقطع عهداً   أو وعداً على نفسه  إنّما يُنشئ عقداً والتزاماً  وإلزاماً ذاتياً لنفسه ، فيكون مسؤولاً عن الوفاء به .*[QUOTE]




> الخيانه



*الخيانة أمر مذموم في شريعة الله  تنكرها الفطرة  وترفضها الطبيعة السوية إن الله لا يحب الخائنين   و إن الله لا يهدي كيد الخائنين إن الله لا يحب كل خوان كفور  
الخيانة مش بس خيانة احياء او ازواج
خيانة الأمانات كلها حرام 
وهناك خيانة بالقول وبالعمل كأن يوهم احد  الناس أنه أهل للأمانة وهو ليس كذلك أو يخون بالعهود فليس من شيم المسلم أن يؤتمن فيخون بل تلك صفة المنافق .وليحذر كل راع مسؤول عن رعيته من خيانة ما استؤمن عليه. الخيانة من صفات المنافقين ،والأمانة من صفات المؤمنين ،فاختر أي الطريقين شئت، وتخيّر أى الوصفين تريد
.قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: لا إيمان لمن لا عهد له ،ولا دين لمن لا عهد لة*


> الحب



*يمكن يا وردة انا رديت فى سؤال عن الحب ابقى اقرية لكن هنا هقولك
 الحب ليس فقط مجرد إحساس ، انه حياة .. الحب .. هو مفتاح كل ما هو عظيم  إن الحب يغير الإنسان 
هقولك على مقولة كنت قرأتها ودونتها فى كشكولى  بتقول 
قيل لبعض العـلماء : إن ابنك قد عـشق ! فـقال : الحمد لله !
الآن رقت حواشيه  و لطفت معانيه   و ملحـت إشاراته   و ظرفت حركاته  و حسـنت عباراته   وجادت رسائله   وجلت شمائله   فواظب المليح  وجـنب القبيح.*



> القسوة


*القسوة تبغض وتنفر وتزرع الأحقاد ودائما الشخص الفظ  غليظ القلب يفض الناس  من حولة . فالرحمة قوة جاذبة   والقسوة قوة طاردة   القسوة خلق شيطانى  تركب ذوي النفوس المريضة   والشاعرين بعقدةالنقص من  الجبابرة وظالمي أنفسهم وغيرهم و وتعلم الحقد والكراهية والضغائن والثأر والانت*قام 




> البغض


*البغض ما هو الا صورة الكراهية وصورة لكل ما هو سىء 

 فالمرء عادة قد جبلت ذاته على حب الخير على الأعم وهذا يعني أن الكراهية شعور طارى عليه يأتيه جراء أسباب غائرة في النفس أو محيطة أحياناً بالسلوك الاجتماعي العام*




> الحنان


*الحنان هو  عطف الانسان على الانسان   وكما يحتاج الانسان للهواء والماء والطعام فهو في أشد الحاجة إلى الحب والحنان
والانسان الذى لا ياخذ قدر من الحنان  قد يتعرض لنوع من عدم الاطمئنان ويصبح أكثر عدوانية 
وحتى في وسط يوم مليء بالمشاحنات نجد ان  تعبير بسيط ودقيق قد يكون سببًا في شروق الشمس من جديد وسط الغيم* 




> الدنيا



*هذه الدنيا ما هي إلا مرآة عاكسة لصورة تعاملنا فيها فمن كان فيها جميل الفعل ، انعكس ذلك الجمال فيما يلقاه ، ومن كان فعله قبيحا فكذلك انعكاسه ، وقد صدق الشاعر في قوله 
 أيا هذا الشاكي وما بك داء           كن جميلا تر الوجود جميلا*



> الدار الاخرة


*الكلام هنا كتير واخشى ان لا اوفق لكن هقولك جملتين ارجوا ان تتقبليهم منى
فنحن خلقنا لنعبد في الحياة الدنيا وننال اجر عبادتنا في الدار الاخرة  فالاصل في الدنيا الفناء وقد قيل ان الدنيا ساعة فاجعلها طاعة والاصل في الاخرة هو الخلود اما في الجنة برحمة الله واما في النار والعياذ بالله  فحصاد الخلود هو من زرع الفناء 

 فالاصل فينا هو البقاء والخلود اما عن الموت هو عبارة عن مرحلة انتقالية تفصل الحياة الدنيا عن الاخرة اذن فالاصل فينا هو البقاء والخلود وكما ذكرت اما في نعيم برحمته عز وجل واما في شقاء ونعوذ بالله منه  
وان اصبت فمن الله وان اخطئت فمن نفسي والشيطان* 




> ما تفعلى وما شعورك عندرؤيه ضحك ابكاءطفل ونفس الاحساس مع رويتهم فى ام ام اب



*انا الحقيقة ضحكة اى طفل تسعدنى كثيرا
اما بكاءة يزعجنى كثيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ا*





> لخصتتى شخصتيك فى جمله بس ههههههههههههههه



*كنت هسيهالك تكتبيها هههههههههه
بس هقولك كلمة انا طيبة ومحبة للحياة والحمد لله* 




> عايز اسال كتيرررررررررر بس لى عودة دى حاجة كده بنقول يا هادى هههههههههههههههههه لى عودة ان شا ءالله من اختك وردة النيل انى احبك فى الله وصحيح ياستى الكرسى مش يغلى عليكى خديه وعلى ضمانتى ههههههههههههههه بس يارب بقى ابن البلد مش يدفعنى حقى انى احبك


*لا كفاية حرام هههههههههههههههههههههههههه سوالك بعشرين سؤال 

انا كمان احبك فى الله كثيرا
واسعدنى حضورك كثيرااااااااااااااااااااا*

----------


## نوسة

> مرحبا بيكى يا نوسة على كرسي التعارف
> حتابع الاسئلة وحستنى شويه قبل ما اسأل علشان التكرار
> لى عودة ان شاء الله



*اهلا اهلا يا رشروشة يا جميلة وحشتينى جداااااااااااااااااااااااا

نورتى الموضوع كلة 
منتظرة عودتك 

وحضورك اسعدنى كثيرااااااااااااااااااااااا*

----------


## نوسة

> *يالله
> نوسة على كرسي التعارف
> 
> عارفة اول ما شوفت اسمك قولت ايه 
> 
> " ياختي كميلة " 
> طبعا انتي وقطتك حاجة سكر كدة في المنتدى
> 
> تعرفي كذا مرة افتكرتك .. صباح الخير يا قطتي .. مساء النور يا قطتي
> ...



داريا حبيبتى عندنا يا مرحبا يا مرحبا

اهلا اهلا يا داريا منورة بجد وكلامك جميل وانتى كميلة خالص



> طبعا انتي وقطتك حاجة سكر كدة في المنتدى
> 
> تعرفي كذا مرة افتكرتك .. صباح الخير يا قطتي .. مساء النور يا قطتي
> 
> واقعد اضحك



*انا بقى قطتى هى اللى حاجة سكرة ومسكرة وبحبها موت

ولازم اصبح عليها الصبح وادلعها ولازم اقولها تصبحى على خير وادلعها*



> انتي اصلا اول حد حبيته في المنتدى لله في لله كدة 
> وبعدها ما شوفت ردودك وموضوعاتك حبيتك خالص
> عشان زي ماقالوا عشرية وطيبة ودمك خفيف  
> 
> الحاجات دي مش كتير موجود دلوقتي


*ياااااااااااااااة كلمتك جميلة اوى يا داريا بجد اسعدتنى ومع انى عارفة محبة اخواتى هنا اد اية لكن محبتك كمان فرقت معايا كتير 
انا كمان حبيتك كتير من كلام الاعضاء هنا فى الردود عنك ومكنتش اعرفك 
بس حبيت كمان تشجيهم ليكى اوى 
ولما انتى رديتى عليا لما سألت على مومان مكنتش اعرف انك اختة 
ولما عرفت انك اخت مومان الصديق الجميل اللى انا بثق فية جدا وكنا بنعمل مهرجان هنا فى المنتدى 
حبيتك اكتر 
امانة تبلغى سلامى لمومان وانى زعلانة منة ومفتقدة اخوتة جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*


> انا دايما بحب ادخل باسئلة 
> بس الاسئلة كتير
> صعبتي عليا


*فيكى الخير يا داريا حسيتى بيا هههههههههههههههههههههه
تعرفى مدوا 3ايام اضافى والنهاردة السبت اخر يوم ولسة عندى ردود كتيرة 

ربنا يخليكى*




> ويخلي مظلوم فعلا يغير اسمه  
> عجبني اقتراح محبوب دة




*هو بصراحة محبوب جدا ويلا خلية يتشجع ويغيرة ونشوف مكتوب مظلوم سابقا*



> واحدة بتحبك من بعيد لبعيد


*انا كمان بحبك بس خلاص بقى لازم نخليها من قريب مش كدة ولا اية 
انا يسعدنى يا ايمان نتعرف ونكون اصدقاء 
متشكرة لكل كلماتك الرقيقة 

حضورك اسعدنى كثيرااااااااااااااااااااااا









*

----------


## وردة النيل

:f:   :f:  بجد بقى والله اجابتك فوق الرائعه وكمان فتحت ذهنى على حاجات كتيرة بجد ماشا ءالله عليكى  ربنا يباركلك يارب يا احلى نوسه فى الدنيا  وانا بقى  ان اتحتى لى الفرصه انى الخص شخصيتك فى جمله هتكون  فيها زيادات كتيرة على جملتك فانت رقيقه شفافه حساسه وكمان عندك نزعه من الحكمه بجد حكيمه  ماشا ءالله عليكى ربنا يزيدك من كل خير و تفضلى شفافه كده على طول  وخلا صيا ستى ههههههههههههه كفايه عليكى  كده الى عايزة اسهولك هساله بردوا بين ى وبينك مش هسيبك اصلك كنز كده لازم ننهل منه الكثير بجد  :good:   :good:   وربنا يسعدك دايما يا رب من اختك وردة النيل  انى احبك فى الله  ::h::   ::h::   :f2:

----------


## نوسة

> نورتي الكرسي يااختي العزيزه نوسه ليس لدي سؤال البركه في الاخوان والاخوات سبقوني .... كل مااقوله ربنا يحقق لكي جمييييييع امالك ويبارك في المتحقق منها ويسعدك في الدنيا والاخره


*اهلا بك اخى العزيز العمر ساعة 
منور المنتدى ومنور الموضوع كلة 
ومتشكرة على كلماتك الجميلة والرائعة وعلى دعوتك الاجملويارب تكون من نصيبى ونصيبك ونصيب الجميع بأذن الله 

اسعدنى حضورك كثيرااااااا*

----------


## نوسة

[QUOTE]


> نوس نوس حببتى على الكرسى يا مرحبا يا مرحبا
> انا مكنتش بدخل المنتدى من فترة معذرة للتأخير
> على فكرة انت شخصيه لذيذة جدا ومحترمه جا




*اهلا اهلا يا مشمشة يا ممشمشة 

ميرسى لكلمتك الجميلة وانتى كمان يا مشمش اللى يعرفك عن قرب يحبك جدا انسانة خلوقة ومحترمة ومتدينة بجد كل الصفات الحلوة فيكى وكفاية اهتمامك وسؤالك عليا وانا تعبانة متشكرة جدا على اخوتك الرائعة وبصراحة مش بلاقى ولا مناسبة انتى مش بتشتركى فيها ربنا يسعدك ويهنيكى*



> 1- ايه سبب حبك للقطط


*الحب ملوش سؤال يا مشمش لله فى لله وقطتى انا فعلا بحبها وبموت فيها هى قطة مقطقطة ومكلبظة وعسولة خالص وبغن
يلها دايما قطتى المشمشية حلوة بس شقية  هههههههههههههههههههههه
انا بموت فى شقوتها*



> 2- احكلنا عن موقف طريف حصلك بسبب القطه


*مواقف قطتى كتير وتفطس من الضحك 
اولا هى بتغير من امير اوى مع انها بتحبة اوى 
ولما امير يمسك ايدى هى تضربة على ايدة ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لما اكون برة البيت وارجع لو نايمة تصحى وتجرى على باب الشقة 
وبيقولولى لما بخرج بتعيط ههههههههههههههههههه

اخر موقف يفطس من الضحك انها فى الفترة الاخيرة بتعيط كتير وبدون اسباب لدرجة بقيت مزعجة 
ولما وديتها للدكتور الدكتور قال انها عايزة تتجوز ههههههههههههه
بس انا مش لاقية فصيلتها ولسة بدور عندك عريس يا مشمش* 




> 3- ايه هى امنياتك بالنسبه لابنك


*الحقيقة يا مشمش امنياتى كتير 
بس اكتر امنية شغلانى انة يكبر فى خوف وطاعة الله وبعدها اى حاجة هتسعدنى* 





> 4- امتى اخر مرة وقفت مع نفسك وايه السبب


*الحقيقة يا مشمش انا بقف كتير مع نفسى فى امور كتير ودايما كنت احاسب نفسى كل يوم واقعد اكتب اية السلبيات واية الايجابيات واحاول اعدل من سلبياتى ولو غلطت مع حد اعتذر ولو زعلانة اجى على نفسى واسامح يعنى بحاول فى جهاد النفس كتير 

ويمكن فى حاجة وقفتنى مع نفسى اوى وخلتنى اراجع حساباتى لما اتعرضت لموت حقيقى ودخلت العناية المركزة هنا فكرت بعلاقتى مع الله وازى لازم اكون ملتزمة فى كل حاجة 
واسعى جاهدة لهذا 
وان كان عندى امر من الامور مش عارفة لسة اقف ضد نفسى فية صعب جدا ولكن اطلب وجهة الله  عز وجل فية للخير 
وربنا الموفق*





> كفايه كدة يا نوس نوس وانتى شرفتى الكرسى ونورتى


*ميرسى يا مشمش انتى اللى نورتى الانترية كلة ههههههههههه

اسعدنى حضورك كثيراااااااااا*

----------


## نوسة

> سؤال صعب
> 
> لو خيرتي بين نوسه ونهي ايهما تختارين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



*منور يا رسول الغرام

لا ولا صعب ولا حاجة ههههههههههههههههههه
هختار نوسة لان نوسة هنا لها اخوة واخوات كتير ملين عليها حياتها وبحبكم وبتحبونى فى الله*

----------


## نوسة

[QUOTE]


> معلش يا نهى أنا عارف اني اتأخرت في المشاركه  بس انتي عارفه الظروف 
> أنا بشكر كل واحد شارك بأسأله جميله وفعليه  ومحرجه 
> وشكر كبير أوي لشيخ الحاره بس اللي من الجنس اللطيف واللي هي بجد أختنا الكبيره طبعا
> ده لأني مش أدها في السن  وعلى كبار السن مراعاة فروق التوقيت


*اهلا يا خالد منور ولا اتاخرت ولا حاجة 
وشكرا لكلماتك الجميل وانت صديق رائع بحد*




> )يا ترى ايه هو أحلى موقف في حياتك وايه اتعس واحد


* احلى موقف يوم ولادة امير وعمة كان شايلة على ايدة ومولود لية ساعتين وعمة شاور لية بميدايلة مفاتيح راح بعنية وراء ايد عمة والكل كان مستغرب

اتعس موقف لما عرفت انى حامل فى تؤائم مع انة كان نفسى فيهم بس ظروفى  الصحية حاليا مش متحملة*




> )ايه الصفه اللي بتكرهيها أوي في أي واحد (الكدب,الخيانه,وغيرها



*الاتنين  وممكن تقرى تعليقى فى الرد على وردة النيل * 




> )ايه أفضل حاجه بتعمليها لما تكوني مدايقه




*افضل حاجة حاليا بعملها لما اكون متضايقة هى الصلاة والدعاء لفك الكرب*




> وشكرا أوي لجميع القائمين على الموقع والاعضاء



*شكرا ليك كتير يا خالد 

وحضورك اسعدنى كثيراااااااااااااااااااااااا*

----------


## نوسة

> *ردك رائع سومه
> 
> بجد انتي انسانه زوق وقمه في الاحترام والنضج
> 
> وفر تقديري ومحبتي ليكي
> 
> في حفظ الله دوما
> 
> حنين*


*
ميرسى يا زهرة يا جميلة اسعدنى ردك كثيراااااااااااااااااااااا*

----------


## نوسة

> أخذت أفتش في ذهني عن اسئلة فطال بي البحث
> 
> فقلت أولى و أجدى من البحث أن آتي لتحية الإنسانة الرقيقة ذات اللمسات الإنسانية الخالصة .. و اللفتات الاجتماعية النبيلة ..
> 
> فلها لمسات لا يسابقها فيها أحد
> 
> تحية خالصة يا نوسة
> 
> و أدام الله عليك الود الخالص لوجهه


*استاذى الفاضل الاستاذ فاضل 

بحق تشريفك للموضوع وسام جميل وينم عن اننا بجد عائلة واحدة 

ومتشكرة جدا لكلماتك الجميلة فهى وسام اخر اعتز بة اشكرك لتحيتك الجميلة وما اقوم بة اقوم بة من كون اننا عائلة واخوة فى الله 

وادام الله علينا جميعا المحبة الخالصة لوجة الله والود الخالص ايضا

حضورك اسعدنى كثيراااااااااااااااااااااااا*

----------


## نوسة

[QUOTE]


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> ربنا يخليكى يا نوسه ويديكى الصحه
> وان كان اسمى يبقى محبوب فا دا علشان كل القلوب النقيه الجميله  والاصدقاء الرائعون اللى قلما انسان يلاقيهم فى مكان واحد وهوا منتدى ابناء مصر


* اهلا اهلا يا محبوب هههههههههه
ربنا يخلينا كلنا لبعض فعلا منتدى رائع وا وخوة رائعة ما يميز منتدانا عن المنتديات الاخرى** منتدى ابناء مصر* 




> وجيه وقت الاسئله  ؟


*اتفضل*




> اولا ايه اكتر خبر فرحك فى المنتدى واكتر خبر زعلك ؟


*اكتر خبر فرحنى لما لقيت مستوى المنتدى بيرتفع فى مستواة بين المنتديات ولما بشوف جنب اسم ابناء مصر كلمة نشط فى اعلانات المواقع بجد بفرح جدا

اكبر خبر بيزعلنى لما الاقى المنتدى واقع* 

*ثانيا شخصيات تاثرتى بيها فى المنتدى . مين ؟ وازاى ؟*

*اكيد اتأثرت كتير بشخصيات كتيرة من المنتدى لان بجد كلهم رائعين 

مين وازاى يعنى هحتفظ بالاجابة دى دلوقت لو سمحت* 




> ثالثا قاعات بتحبيها وقاعات ما بتحبيهاش . اذكريهم


لا الحقيقة بحب كل القاعات بس طبعا بتجول كتير فى المنتدى  وكل وقتى فية 
لكن الاول لانى بكون لسة صاحية من النوم بدخل على التهنئة اشوف مين جديد ارحب بية مين عيد ميلادة اعملة مين محتاج تهنئة اهنية 
وبعدها بدخل على المسابقات العب شوية علشان اضحك وافوق ثم فك التكشيرةثم لقاءات فى حب الله 
ثم المناقشات واتجول بقى ههههههههههههههههه

*رابعا كلمه او رساله تحبى توجهيها لمين من الاعضاء ؟*

*الحقيقة احب اوجة كلمتى لاحمد صلاح ابن البلد الجميل اشكرة  على مجهودة الرائع فى تطوير المنتدى وتعبة فى خروج المنتدى بهذة الصورة واقولة شكراااااااااااااا

نفس الكلمة بوجهاها للجميلة بسنت ولنفس الاسباب واقولها شكرا
نفس الكلمة بوجها للاستاذ فاضل  لمجهودة الرائع فى المنتدى وحفظة على الاسلوب الراقى للمنتدى وحذف كل كلمة تسى للموضوعات او للمنتدى واشعر بة وكانة الجندى المجهول الذى يعمل فى صمت

كلمة اخيرة بوجها لكل الاعضاء ربنا يخلينا كلنا لبعض لاننا عائلة بحق جميلة*


*شكرا لتواجدك يا مظلوم اسعدنى كثيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*

----------


## نوسة

> اختي الغالية / نوسة     
> بصراحه مش عارفه ابتدي ازاي بعد تقصيري معاكي وتاخيري على مشاركتي معاكم ....
> بس والللهي والهي يا نوسه ربنا اعلم بالفترة دي ازاي... ويااااا ريت تسامحيني... 
> بصي يا ستي دي اول مشاركة ليه في موضوع التعارف عموما ... وطبعا يسعدني انها ليكي...
> انا قريت الاسئلة الكتيييييييييير  ولقيت سؤالي موجود فيهم علشان كده هفضل اتابع معاكم... واشوف ردودك الجميلة  الطيبة... وانشالله بالتوفيق دايما   
> ع فكرة قططك زي السكر ابقي سلميلي عليها ههههههههههه



*اهلا يا ولاء منورة يا حبيبتى 
ومفيش تقصير ولا حاجة كفاية انك منورة الموضوع  ومسمحاكى هههههههههههههههه

انا كمان زيك اول مرة ادخلة وانا سعيدة ان اول دخولك هنا ليا ولو انى ندمت كتير انى مدخلتش من بدرى لكل اخواتى وشاركت معاهم 
وكويس ان سؤالك موجود ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وقطتى اللى زى السكر بتسلم عليكى 

ومتشكرة جدا يا ولاء لتواجدك

حضورك اسعدنى كثيراااااااااااااااااااااااااا*

----------


## نوسة

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أختي الفاضلة نهى
> دخلت فقط لأحييكي وليس لدي أسئلة ، كان الله في عونِكِ حبيبتي .. آمين.


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

*اهلا يا نانيس 
منورة بس انتى فين من بدرى متغيبة مش شايفاكى ارجوا ان تكونى وفقتى فى امتحاناتك 

وشكرا لتحيتك الجميلة وشكرا على رقتك 
وفعلا كان الله فى عونى شكرا لدعوتك 
سعيدة فعلا بتواجدك يا نانيس 
حضورك اسعدنى كثيراااااااااااااااااااااا*

----------


## نوسة

> واتضح الآن ان نوسه تتمتع بجماهيريه جارفه بين الاعضاء 
> لان مواضيعها لذيذه وخفيفة الدم وجميله 
> وانا من هنا اعلن نوسه انت فعلا متميزة جدا


*
اهلا يا هانى انا ضميت المشاركتين هنا للرد

اولا شكرا لكلماتك الجميلة واية الجماهيرية دى ههههههههههههههههه

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

اما حكاية قطتى ههههههههههههههههههههه
هى قطتى محيرة لية كل الناس 
حكاية قطتى هتلاقيها فى الردود 

تحياتى يا هانى 
حضورك اسعدنى كثيرااااااااااااا*

----------


## نوسة

[QUOTE]


> [COLOR="Blue"][SIZE="5"][FONT="Tahoma"][B]السلام عليكم يا اخت نوسة.......
> انا عندى كام سؤال.......



*اهلا يا كابو منور 

واتفضل اسئلتك*




> ما هى نقطة ضعفك؟


*الحقيقة نقطة ضعفى هى طيبتى الزيادة ومش بيهون عليا اشوف حد بيبكى قدامى ايا كان* 


*2- ما هو الحدث الذى تعتبرينة نقطة تحول فى حياتك؟*

*الامومة بكل ما تعنية هذة الكلمة واروع اسم ممكن اسمعة فى الدنيا هى كلمة ماما 
ربنا ما يحرمش حد منها ويرضى الجميع ولو طفل واحد امين يا رب*




> 3- من هو الشخص الذى تلجأين له فى وقت الضيق؟


*الله هو خير من الجأ الية* 





> 4- من هو اول شخص تخبرية بخبر جميل يخصك؟


*اصدقائى المقربين*


5- من هو مثلك الاعلى؟


*ابى وامى  هم  مثلى الاعلى اعطاهم  الله الصحة والعافية وبارك لنا فيهم* 





> كفاية كدة بقى عليك مش عايز اكون ضيف ثقيل


*شكرا يا كابو وانت اخ مش ضيف يعنى صاحب بيت 

حضورك اسعدنى كثيراااااااااااااااااااااا
*

----------


## نوسة

[QUOTE]


> نوسة العزيزة ...  
> 
> أهلا بيكي في قاعة تحت دائرة الضوء..
> عايز أسألك كام سؤال كده.


*اهلا ياعبدو باشا اخويا الكبير الجميل 
اوعى تكون نسيت انك اخويا وليا عندك مصروف شهور هههههههههههههه
وانت تسأل اللى انت عايزة*





> - إنت ليسانس أداب قسم إيه ..؟؟



*انا كنت قسم وثائق ومكتبات واتخصصت مكتبات* 





> - مين الشخص اللي بتحسي إنك مديونة ليه بحاجات كتير..؟؟


*بابا لانة الحقيقة شخص ملتزم فى كل امور حياتة واتعلمت منة كتير جداااااااااااااااا*





> - كنت بتحبي مواد إيه لما كنت بتدرسي ..؟؟



*كنت بحب اوى التاريخ والمواد الفلسفية فى ثانوى علشان كدةاخترت ادبى

وفى الجامعة كنت بحب مادة المراجع العامة وكانت عبارةعن دراسة لجميع المراجع ودوائر المعارف اللى ممكن تتخيلها فى كل الدنيا ولانى كنت بحب القراءة كنت بحب اوى اخد منهم معلومات كتير 

بس تخيل ان المادة اللى مكنتش بحبها هى الحاسب الالى هههههههههههههههههههه*




> كفاية كده بقى ..  
> وأحب أهديكي ورده  على إجاباتك الجميلة واللي بتنم عن روح رائعة .


*ميرسى يا عبدو ربنا يخليك وميرسى على كلماتك الجميلة ووردتك الاجمل 

حضورك فعلا اسعدنى كثيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*

----------


## نوسة

[QUOTE]


> [COLOR="Blue"][SIZE="4"][FONT="Arial Black"]أنا الظاهر أتعودت أوصل متأخر 
> معلش بقى  
> بس فعلا انبسطت لما لقيت نوسه (الكابتن نوسه) هيا اللي على كرسي التعارف



*اهلا يا ابراهيم 
منور الموضوع ولا اتاخرت ولا حاجة 
والكابتن نوسة ترحب بكم هههههههههههههههههههههههه*




> ندخل على الأسئلة


*اتفضل*




> 1- ليه أختارتي اسم نوسه بالتحديد



الحقيقة انا شرحت الموضوع دة فى موضوع لية سميت اسمك فى المنتدى با الاسم دةفى قاعة التعارف 

لكن بايجاز هقولك وانا بسجل اتصل بيا بنت خطيبة احد اقاربى اسمها ايناس وكلمتنى فى التليفون وهى بيدلعوها نوسة ومع انى مكنتش بحب الاسم وبحسة بلدى اوى لكن انا كنت بحب البنت دى علشان كدةلقيتنى بكتب نوسة 
بس خلاص ههههههههههههههه




> 2- مين اللي زرع فيكي حب الرياضه لأنه يستاهل جايزه



*اخواتى الولاد ومنهم واحد اهلاوى متعصب والتانى زملكاوى متعصب ههههههههههههههههه

بس انا كنت بميل للاهلى اكتر وحبيت الكورة والرياضة وانا كنت رياضية من صغرى 

فى ابتدائى كنت بلعب جمباز 
فى اعدادى كنت بلعب جمباز والعاب قوة وكرة يد 
فى ثانوى نفس الامر وكنت بلعب كرة سلة وفولى بول بس كانت المفضلة كرة اليد 
وكنت بلعب بطولات وباخد ناياشين وجوايز كتير
فى الجامعة توقف نشاطى الرياضى* 




> 3- متى تشعرين بإنك قليلة الحيله ومتى تشعرين بأنك في غاية القوة


*بكون قليلة الحيلة امام بكاء اى مسن او مريض

بكون فى غاية القوة لما اقول كلمة حق وانا لا اخشى قول الحق اى كان من اقول لة* 






> وكده كفايه  
> وأخيرا نورتي الكرسي وشرفتيه لأنك تستاهلي كل تكريم



*شكرا ليك يا ابراهيم على كلماتك الجميلة واذا اتكرم عضو بينا اكيد كلنا بنتكرم معاة 

حضورك اسعدنى كثيراااااااااااااااااا*

----------


## boukybouky

نوسة حبيبتي عارفة إننا تعبناكي علي الآخر هههههههههههه

كل الشكر لك بجد بجد أمتعتينا بردودك الجميلة الي زيك 

و العشرة أيام مروا سريعاً لم نشعر بهم 

أخواني و أخواتي شكراً لتواجدكم و في إنتظار ضيف جديد

علي كرسي التعارف تعلنه لكم أم أحمد غداً إن شاء الله فانتظرونا

دمتم بكل خير

في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## نوسة

> حرام عليكى يا نوسه جوعتينى ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
> 
> 
> هههههههههههههههه انا جااااااى طبعا رسمى 
> ربنا يعينك يا باشا على الاسئله ويقدرك على الاجابه 
> وربنا يزيد الاخوه والمحبه ليكى يا نوسه اكتر واكتر
> ويجعلوا عاااااااااامر بيكى دايما
> انووووووووبيس


* يا عينى يا مظلوم جعت هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
طيب اتفضل كل اهى عزومة مراكبية بجد 
ربنا يزيد الاخوة بينا كلنا ويخلينا لبعض
ويجعلوا عامر*

----------


## eslamko_86

[quote=نوسة][quote]


*اهلا يا ابراهيم* 
*منور الموضوع ولا اتاخرت ولا حاجة* 
*والكابتن نوسة ترحب بكم هههههههههههههههههههههههه*



*اتفضل*




الحقيقة انا شرحت الموضوع دة فى موضوع لية سميت اسمك فى المنتدى با الاسم دةفى قاعة التعارف 

لكن بايجاز هقولك وانا بسجل اتصل بيا بنت خطيبة احد اقاربى اسمها ايناس وكلمتنى فى التليفون وهى بيدلعوها نوسة ومع انى مكنتش بحب الاسم وبحسة بلدى اوى لكن انا كنت بحب البنت دى علشان كدةلقيتنى بكتب نوسة 
بس خلاص ههههههههههههههه




*اخواتى الولاد ومنهم واحد اهلاوى متعصب والتانى زملكاوى متعصب ههههههههههههههههه*

*بس انا كنت بميل للاهلى اكتر وحبيت الكورة والرياضة وانا كنت رياضية من صغرى* 

*فى ابتدائى كنت بلعب جمباز* 
*فى اعدادى كنت بلعب جمباز والعاب قوة وكرة يد* 
*فى ثانوى نفس الامر وكنت بلعب كرة سلة وفولى بول بس كانت المفضلة كرة اليد* 
*وكنت بلعب بطولات وباخد ناياشين وجوايز كتير*
*فى الجامعة توقف نشاطى الرياضى* 


بقلك يا نوسه خلينا صحاب أحسن وبلاش عنف ولا تهور العاب قوى قال

ملعبتيش كوووووووووووره ليه يعنى لعبتى كل اللعب ماعدا الكوره كويس علشان ملقيش ليه منافس على الساحه  :hey:

----------


## نوسة

> نوسة الغالية
> 
> طبعا بيتهيألي كده انه الأسئلة كتيرة قوي وانت قدها وقدود وواثقة انا من قدرة تحملك لينا كلنا .. علشان الكل بيحب نوسة والكل عاوز يسأل ممكن انا احظ سؤالي؟ اكيد انت موافقة وشكرا ليك يا نوسة على تعاونك معايا وانت عارفة ليه  
> 
> سؤالي هو:
> 
> ما  رأيك بالحرية الشخصية؟ هل هي ان افعل ما أشاء؟ وكيفما أشاء؟ ومتى أشاء؟ أم انها مقيدة .. لماذا ومتى ؟ وكيف ؟ ما رأيك ؟ اسأل هذا السؤال لشابة في مثل عمرك وفي الظروف الراهنة التي يحياها الشباب الايام دي.. 
> 
> لميس الامام


*غالية الغالين لميس


 اهلا بيكى منورة الموضوع 
وشكرا ليكى انتى لحضورك وشكرا لكلماتك الاجمل*



> سؤالي هو:



*اتفضلى* 




> ما رأيك بالحرية الشخصية؟ هل هي ان افعل ما أشاء؟ وكيفما أشاء؟ ومتى أشاء؟ أم انها مقيدة .. لماذا ومتى ؟ وكيف ؟ ما رأيك ؟ اسأل هذا السؤال لشابة في مثل عمرك وفي الظروف الراهنة التي يحياها الشباب الايام دي..





> ما رايك با الحرية الشخصية ؟


 الحرية الشخصية هي أثمن ما يمكن أن يمتلكهالإنسان لذا فأن المحافظة عليها اصعب*
المراد من الحرية الشخصية أن يكون الشخص قادراً على التصرف في شؤون نفسه وفي كل ما يتعلق بذاته   آمناً من الاعتداء عليه في نفس أو عرض أو مال أو مأوى أو أي حق من حقوقه  على أن لا يكون في تصرفه تعدى على غيره
في نطاق الحرية المنضبطة، توجد أنواع من الحرية، منها الحرية الشخصية، حرية الإرادة، وحرية الفكر، وحرية إبداء الرأي، وحرية الاجتماع، وحرية العقيدة، والحرية السياسية*.




> هل هي ان افعل ما أشاء؟ وكيفما أشاء؟ ومتى أشاء؟ أم انها مقيدة .. لماذا ومتى ؟ وكيف ؟ ما رأيك ؟


*الحرية هى ليست كما يراني البعض أعيش كما أشاء وأفعل ما أشاء..لكل شئ حرية ولكن محدودة بحدود الحرية ليست فى أن تفعل ما تشاء وتعيش كما تشاء..ولكنها فى أن تفعل ما يجب فعله ولكن تقوم بعمله وأنت مدرك أن ما تفعله هو الحرية المطلقة لأنه الصواب..وهو السعادة التي تريد الوصول إليها..ولكن حين لا تود فعل ما هو الصواب والواجب تجد نقسك مقيد وحريتك مقيدة وتشعر أنه ليس لك الحق في فعل أي شئ..لأنك أنت وحدك من أعتقد أن ما هو واجب شئ يعجز الحرية ولا يجعلك تفعل ما تشاء..لماذا تريد أن تحكم أرض أو أن تعيش بلا أي حد؟؟..أنت أناني..ما الفائدة إذا عشت تحكم أنت نفسك وعالمك ولم تجد أحد يحبك؟؟..
الحرية المطلقةهل هى ان تفعل ما تشاء  كمثل لطائر الذي حاول أن يظل يحلق ولا يعرف حدود لطيرانة وأخذ  يحلق ويحلق طيلة النهار ويرتفع ويرتفع حتى أهلك فسقط ومات أو كسر..بعكس الحرية الحقيقية ?هي التي كمثل  الطائر الذي يحلق بحرية ويجمع الطعام لصغاره ويعود يحتضنهم بحبه وعشه وداره وينام مرتاح البال سعيد لأنه يدرك أنه حر وأنه حقق أهدافه وتعلم حدوده..
 أدرك أن حريتي ولله الحمد في طريقى  السليم ستجد الكل يستجيب لها..لأني أفرض الرأي السليم ولست أبحث عن الجري وراء المستحيل وحياة الضوضاء والغير منظمة
 

وانا شخصيا الحمد لله سعيده بما منحه اهلي من حريه 
لثقتهم بي ..وانا على قدر من المسؤوليه لتحمل هذه الثقه........ولو كان بيدي مجال اوسع لما خرجت عن النطاق  الديني او مايخالف عادات المجتمع الذي اعيشه....وكذلك لو كنت اعيش بين اهل لاسمح الله من الذين يهملون بناتهم ولايعلمون عنها شيئ ...لقلت نفس الكلام ...لاني انسانه بطبعي اعرف الخطا واعرف الصواب والتزم بما هو مناسب لمجتمعي واخلاقي وديني..........واصبح هناك وعي من كثره القصص التي نسمع بها وكثره ماتتعرض له الفتاة من امور تدمر مستقبلها  لاستغلالها هذة الحرية فى ايذاء نفسها 

فلا يقع الإنسان في إدمان الخمر أو المخدرات أو التدخين، ويتلف صحته وإرادته، ويضيع ماله فيما يضره. ويقول أنا حر!.. كلا  ليس هو حرا فيما يجلب له الأذي. فصحته وديعة في يديه  لايملكها وحده  بل يملكها أيضا المجتمع الذي رباه ورعاه  والذي هو مكلف بخدمته وأداء واجبه نحوه.. كذلك ليس الإنسان حرا في أن يقتل نفسه  أي ينتحر بطريقة ما. فحياته ليست ملكا له وحده.  
ذلك لأن هناك بعض الناس يسمون أنفسهم أي متحررين، وهم يسيرون حسب هواهم في طريق خاطيء، يتحررون فيه من القيم والثوابت..!

أما الحرية الحقيقية، فهي ان يتحرر الإنسان من كل فكر خاطيء، ومن كل طبع رديء، ومن كل شهوة منحرفة  ومن كل مايسىء الية والى اسرتة والى مجتمعة 

مثل هذا الإنسان إذا منح الحرية فإنه سيسلك فيها بأسلوب سليم نافع له ولغيره..

لذلك علي طالب الحرية، ان يتحرر أولا من الداخل من داخل نفسة ومن قيود نفسة لان الحرية تنبع من داخل الانسان .. وبهذا يمكنه ان يستخدم الحرية للخير.

ارجواان اكون قد جاوبت وافدت 

شكرا لحضورك يا لميس اسعدنى كثيرااااااااااااااااااااااااا*

----------


## ابن البلد

معلش يا نوسه مقدرتش أتابع كل الردود هسأل سؤالين وأتمنى أنهم ميكنوش مكررين ولو طلعوا مكررين خلاص مترديش  ::$: 

1- هل شعرت من قبل بطعنه من أقربهم إليك ؟

2- ما هو تعريف الصديق لك ؟

----------


## نوسة

> *ريحة صوانى مفحفحة.......... وكوستليتة مشوحة 
> وباميه خضرا مسبكة......... وضلمة فيها اه مستكة
>    
> انا اول واحد جاى يا نوسة
>     *


*اتفضل يا فؤاد يا مهندس هههههههههههههههههههههههه
قصدى يا كابو 
يا سلام دة انا اتشرف يا كابوا
تحياتى اليك*

----------


## نوسة

[CENTER][QUOTE]


> السلام عليكم
> حبيبتي الغاليه هسووووووووووون عامله ايه
> مستعده 
> يله نبتدي
> وكل مافتكر سؤال هرجعلك




*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اهلا يا هريسة منورة 
اكيد يا ستى مستعدة والحمد لله* 



> من هي نوسه؟


*نوسة هههههههههه عضوة واخت ليكم هنا فى المنتدى وبتحبكم اوى* 





> كيف تعرفت علىمنتدى أبناء مصر؟


*عرفتة ازاى انا رديت على ام احمد فى السؤال دة هجيبة كوبى ليكى
انا كنت مشتركة فى جروب من جروبات الياهو وكنت مبسوطة بية جدا وكان بريدى بيتملى رسايل من الجروب كل يوم ومرة بفتح بريدى لقيت رسالة من لؤلؤة المشرق وفتحها وكانت عبارة عن نشرة شهرية وكنت بستغرب دول جابوا اميلى وبيبعتولى ازاى وانا معرفش اساسا منتديات يعنى اية
ومرة فى النشرة جة فيها برنامج انا كنت بدور علية ودوست على الربط ودخلت وكان مجموعة برامج منزلاهم البروف سمسمة وعجبونى جدا وكانت بتجينى النشرة على طول وبقيت بنتظرها وبحب مواضيعها جدا ومكنتش بعرف ادخلها الا من النشرة مكنتش لسة اعرف انى احفظ الموقع فيفوريت
الى ان فى مرة عجبنى برنامج وحملتة وحبيت ارد واشكر سمسمة فطلب منى التسجيل وكانت اختى جانبى وجات هى تسجل ومكملتش باقى البيانات وقامت كملت انا التسجيل بكل بيناتى ما عدا اسم اختى الموجود لغاية النهاردة ههههههههههه وسجلت ودخات المنتدى وكتبت شكر لسمسمة ومن هنا عرفت طريق المنتدى
وقبلها كنت بعت بعت رسالة للادارة اسأل عن الموضوعات اللى بتجينى بحب ابعتها فور ورد للجروب بس بتوصل شكلها متغير واتفأجات انة رد عليا وكنت بقول مين احمد صلاح دة مكنتش اعرفة لسة
ومن هنا عرفت طريق المنتدى برسائل بريد المنتدى*





> المستوى الدراسي...؟؟؟


*انا خلصت ليسانس الاداب جامعة القاهرة وكنت بدرس وثائق ومكتبات واتخصصت مكتبات* 




> كيف كانت طفولتك؟


*الحمد لله كانت ولا زالت طفولتى جميلة* 





> متى فكرت دخول الشبكة العنكبوتية ولماذا ؟


*اول مرة اتعاملت مع الكمبيوتر كان من 10 سنوات وكنت بخاف المسة احسن حاجة فية تبوظ وبعدين بابا قالى كل حاجة بتتصلح وشجعنى وكنت الاول بلعب جيمز 
واول مرة اتعاملت فيها مع الانترنت كان منذ 6 سنوات كنت بدخل موقع جميل للصور وكنت بقعد علية با الساعات احمل منة صور وبدأت اتجول شوية شوية وانا خايفة منة 
ومكنتش اعرف حاجة عن الشات ولا اى حاجة عن الماسنجر الا ان جأت احدى صديقاتى ونزلت الماسنجر وكلمت اصدقائها وشدنى العالم الغريب دة وبعدها دخلت معاهاجروب من جروبات الياهو وعجبنى جدا وبعدها دخلت المنتدى هنا واصبح كل وقتى على النت هنا فى منتدانا الجميل*





> أين تجد نوسه نفسها؟



*حاليا اجد نفسى فى المنتدى ووسطكم جميعا*





> منتدانا هو  بيتنا الثاني ماالذي ينقصه في اعتقادك؟؟


* الحقيقة المنتدى متكامل الحمد لله ويسودة المحبة والاحترام بين الاعضاء والكل حريص على شعور الاخر
ودة انا لمستة من تعاملاتى مع الجميع لكن انا نفسى التفاعل يكون اكتر من كدة يعنى بلاقى مواضيع كتيرة الردود فيها مثلا 9 والمرور او الذين شاهدوا الموضوع 90 طيب هيحصل اية لو الاعضاء شاركوا كاتب الموضوع بكلمة شكرا لتعبك ودة بعيد عن المجاملة انا مش بدخل اجامل ولكن اقل حاجة لما ادخل اشكر كاتب الموضوع لانى اكيد بستفيد من اى حاجة مكتوبة* 



> صفه تتمنى ان تكون فيكٍ وصفه اخرى تتمنى ان تتخلصي منها ؟


*الصفة اللى اتمنى تكون فيا هى عدم التسرع لانى كتير متسرعة 

الصفحة اللى اتمنى اتخلص منها هى السذاجة ساعات بحس انى عبيطة ههههههههههههههههه
لانى بصدق اى حاجة تتقال قدامى وكتير فى البيت يقولوا اى حاجة قدامى وانا انفعل مع ما يقولون واقولهم بجد وابقى متحفزة كدة ومشدودة ومنتظرة  وهم بيشتغلونى كتير ويقعدو يضحكوا عليا* 



> موقف مضحك مر عليكي؟؟


*كتير لانى كمان بضحك على طول بس موقف قطتتى اللى كانت بتعيط والدكتور قال انها عايزة تتجوز دة وقعنى من الضحك* 



> اكله مبتحبيهاش؟


*
هو الحقيقة انا مش بحب الخضار والسلطة* 





> موقف محرج؟؟


*مش حاضرنى اى موقف محرج الحقيقة* 





> ماهو جدولك بالكامل من يوم ما تقومي الى ما تنامي؟؟


*جدولى هههههههههههههه النت بوظ جدولى 

انا بصحى اقعد على النت افطر وانا قاعدة علية لان زوجى بيكون فى شغلة بقوم وقت ما يرجع البيت للغداء
الساعة 2الظهر ونتغدى على الساعة 3وبعدين بنقعد نتفرج على التليفزيون وينزل هو تانى الساعة 5  تلاقينى الساعة 5 ودقيقة على النت تانى لغاية 10 با الليل وتانى اقوم للعشاء ونسهر شوية 
احيانا استأذنة وادخل تانى واحيانا الم الدور هههههههههههههههههههه
لما بكون برة البيت ببقى متضايقة اوى انى مش على النت 
بيتخلل دة لو امير معايا مش عند ماما طبعا بسيب الجهاز وبقعد العب  معاة بس هو مع ماما على طول لاننا فى عمارة واحدة علشان كدة هو اغلب الوقت معاهم ومع اختى*



> شو هو ترتيبك بين


انا الرابعة  بيسبقنى بنت وولدين وبعدى بنت احنا 5




> متى انضربتٍ آخر مررة .. ليش .. ومن ضربك؟




*الحقيقة يا اسيرة مبدأ الضرب فى بيتنا مرفوض لكن فى مبدأ العقاب او الحرمان من حاجة بنحبها* 






> ما هو أفضل اسم ولد عندك؟..وافضل اسم بنت؟


*الولد طبعا امير 

البنت ندى نور 
والاولاد  عمرو حسام قضبى المنتدى الاهلى والزمالك هههههههههههههه
ودول 4اسماء اخترتهم للتؤائم لو ولدين او بنتين ههههههههههههههه*



> اختاري عشر اعضاء من بنات وشباب تاخديهم معاكي رحله تختاري مين؟


*اختار مين صعبتى السؤال يا اسيرة لانى احب يكون الكل معايا 

طيب هنختار 5بنات هههههههههههههههه كل بنات المنتدى 

و5 اولاد برضوا كل شباب المنتدى هههههههههههههههههه*




> عضو وعضوه قريبين لقلبك؟


*عمرو صالح وبوكى بوكى هم اقرب اتنين ليا اقدر افتح قلبى واتكلم معاهم وكانى اتكلم مع نفسى* 




> أعضاء ترتاحي لوجودهم بالمنتدى؟


*الكل بجد مش كلام لكن احب والاتاح لتواجد الكل*





> انا عارفه كترت بالاسئله بس استحمليني وعندي كمان اسئله كتيييييييييير بس صعبت عليا وحطيتلك بس السؤالين اللي فوق ياهسووووون 
> 
> هريسه


*هم دول سؤالين يا هريسة هههههههههههههههههههه 

عموما البيت بيتك ونورتينى فعلا

حضورك اسعدنى كثيرااااااااااااااااا*

----------


## نوسة

[CENTER]


> [ =أسيرة الصبر]السلام عليكم
> حبيبتي الغاليه هسووووووووووون عامله ايه
> مستعده 
> يله نبتدي
> وكل مافتكر سؤال هرجعلك




*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اهلا يا هريسة منورة 
اكيد يا ستى مستعدة والحمد لله* 



> من هي نوسه؟


*نوسة هههههههههه عضوة واخت ليكم هنا فى المنتدى وبتحبكم اوى* 





> كيف تعرفت علىمنتدى أبناء مصر؟


*عرفتة ازاى انا رديت على ام احمد فى السؤال دة هجيبة كوبى ليكى
انا كنت مشتركة فى جروب من جروبات الياهو وكنت مبسوطة بية جدا وكان بريدى بيتملى رسايل من الجروب كل يوم ومرة بفتح بريدى لقيت رسالة من لؤلؤة المشرق وفتحها وكانت عبارة عن نشرة شهرية وكنت بستغرب دول جابوا اميلى وبيبعتولى ازاى وانا معرفش اساسا منتديات يعنى اية
ومرة فى النشرة جة فيها برنامج انا كنت بدور علية ودوست على الربط ودخلت وكان مجموعة برامج منزلاهم البروف سمسمة وعجبونى جدا وكانت بتجينى النشرة على طول وبقيت بنتظرها وبحب مواضيعها جدا ومكنتش بعرف ادخلها الا من النشرة مكنتش لسة اعرف انى احفظ الموقع فيفوريت
الى ان فى مرة عجبنى برنامج وحملتة وحبيت ارد واشكر سمسمة فطلب منى التسجيل وكانت اختى جانبى وجات هى تسجل ومكملتش باقى البيانات وقامت كملت انا التسجيل بكل بيناتى ما عدا اسم اختى الموجود لغاية النهاردة ههههههههههه وسجلت ودخات المنتدى وكتبت شكر لسمسمة ومن هنا عرفت طريق المنتدى
وقبلها كنت بعت بعت رسالة للادارة اسأل عن الموضوعات اللى بتجينى بحب ابعتها فور ورد للجروب بس بتوصل شكلها متغير واتفأجات انة رد عليا وكنت بقول مين احمد صلاح دة مكنتش اعرفة لسة
ومن هنا عرفت طريق المنتدى برسائل بريد المنتدى*





> المستوى الدراسي...؟؟؟


*انا خلصت ليسانس الاداب جامعة القاهرة وكنت بدرس وثائق ومكتبات واتخصصت مكتبات* 




> كيف كانت طفولتك؟


*الحمد لله كانت ولا زالت طفولتى جميلة* 





> متى فكرت دخول الشبكة العنكبوتية ولماذا ؟


*اول مرة اتعاملت مع الكمبيوتر كان من 10 سنوات وكنت بخاف المسة احسن حاجة فية تبوظ وبعدين بابا قالى كل حاجة بتتصلح وشجعنى وكنت الاول بلعب جيمز 
واول مرة اتعاملت فيها مع الانترنت كان منذ 6 سنوات كنت بدخل موقع جميل للصور وكنت بقعد علية با الساعات احمل منة صور وبدأت اتجول شوية شوية وانا خايفة منة 
ومكنتش اعرف حاجة عن الشات ولا اى حاجة عن الماسنجر الا ان جأت احدى صديقاتى ونزلت الماسنجر وكلمت اصدقائها وشدنى العالم الغريب دة وبعدها دخلت معاهاجروب من جروبات الياهو وعجبنى جدا وبعدها دخلت المنتدى هنا واصبح كل وقتى على النت هنا فى منتدانا الجميل*





> أين تجد نوسه نفسها؟



*حاليا اجد نفسى فى المنتدى ووسطكم جميعا*





> منتدانا هو  بيتنا الثاني ماالذي ينقصه في اعتقادك؟؟


* الحقيقة المنتدى متكامل الحمد لله ويسودة المحبة والاحترام بين الاعضاء والكل حريص على شعور الاخر
ودة انا لمستة من تعاملاتى مع الجميع لكن انا نفسى التفاعل يكون اكتر من كدة يعنى بلاقى مواضيع كتيرة الردود فيها مثلا 9 والمرور او الذين شاهدوا الموضوع 90 طيب هيحصل اية لو الاعضاء شاركوا كاتب الموضوع بكلمة شكرا لتعبك ودة بعيد عن المجاملة انا مش بدخل اجامل ولكن اقل حاجة لما ادخل اشكر كاتب الموضوع لانى اكيد بستفيد من اى حاجة مكتوبة* 



> صفه تتمنى ان تكون فيكٍ وصفه اخرى تتمنى ان تتخلصي منها ؟


*الصفة اللى اتمنى تكون فيا هى عدم التسرع لانى كتير متسرعة 

الصفة  اللى اتمنى اتخلص منها هى السذاجة ساعات بحس انى عبيطة ههههههههههههههههه
لانى بصدق اى حاجة تتقال قدامى وكتير فى البيت يقولوا اى حاجة قدامى وانا انفعل مع ما يقولون واقولهم بجد وابقى متحفزة كدة ومشدودة ومنتظرة  وهم بيشتغلونى كتير ويقعدو يضحكوا عليا* 



> موقف مضحك مر عليكي؟؟



*كتير لانى كمان بضحك على طول بس موقف قطتتى اللى كانت بتعيط والدكتور قال انها عايزة تتجوز دة وقعنى من الضحك* 



> اكله مبتحبيهاش؟


*

هو الحقيقة انا مش بحب الخضار والسلطة* 





> موقف محرج؟؟



*مش حاضرنى اى موقف محرج الحقيقة* 






> ماهو جدولك بالكامل من يوم ما تقومي الى ما تنامي؟؟




*جدولى هههههههههههههه النت بوظ جدولى 

انا بصحى اقعد على النت افطر وانا قاعدة علية لان زوجى بيكون فى شغلة بقوم وقت ما يرجع البيت للغداء
الساعة 2الظهر ونتغدى على الساعة 3وبعدين بنقعد نتفرج على التليفزيون وينزل هو تانى الساعة 5  تلاقينى الساعة 5 ودقيقة على النت تانى لغاية 10 با الليل وتانى اقوم للعشاء ونسهر شوية 
احيانا استأذنة وادخل تانى واحيانا الم الدور هههههههههههههههههههه
لما بكون برة البيت ببقى متضايقة اوى انى مش على النت 
بيتخلل دة لو امير معايا مش عند ماما طبعا بسيب الجهاز وبقعد العب  معاة بس هو مع ماما على طول لاننا فى عمارة واحدة علشان كدة هو اغلب الوقت معاهم ومع اختى*





> شو هو ترتيبك بين  اخوانك



*انا الرابعة  بيسبقنى بنت وولدين وبعدى بنت احنا 5*






> متى انضربتٍ آخر مررة .. ليش .. ومن ضربك؟




*الحقيقة يا اسيرة مبدأ الضرب فى بيتنا مرفوض لكن فى مبدأ العقاب او الحرمان من حاجة بنحبها* 






> ما هو أفضل اسم ولد عندك؟..وافضل اسم بنت؟




*الولد طبعا امير 

البنت ندى نور 

والاولاد  عمرو حسام قضبى المنتدى الاهلى والزمالك هههههههههههههه

ودول 4اسماء اخترتهم للتؤائم لو ولدين او بنتين ههههههههههههههه*





> اختاري عشر اعضاء من بنات وشباب تاخديهم معاكي رحله تختاري مين؟



*اختار مين صعبتى السؤال يا اسيرة لانى احب يكون الكل معايا 

طيب هنختار 5بنات هههههههههههههههه كل بنات المنتدى 


و5 اولاد برضوا كل شباب المنتدى هههههههههههههههههه*





> عضو وعضوه قريبين لقلبك؟



*عمرو صالح وبوكى بوكى هم اقرب اتنين ليا اقدر افتح قلبى واتكلم معاهم وكانى اتكلم مع نفسى* 





> أعضاء ترتاحي لوجودهم بالمنتدى؟



*الكل بجد مش كلام الكل بحبهم  وبرتاح لتواجد الكل*






> انا عارفه كترت بالاسئله بس استحمليني وعندي كمان اسئله كتيييييييييير بس صعبت عليا وحطيتلك بس السؤالين اللي فوق ياهسووووون 
> 
> هريسه


*هم دول سؤالين يا هريسة هههههههههههههههههههه 

عموما البيت بيتك ونورتينى فعلا

حضورك اسعدنى كثيرااااااااااااااااا*

----------


## نوسة

[QUOTE]


> [COLOR="DarkSlateBlue"]السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> نوسة يا قمر  بجد مش قادرة اقولك اد ايه انا سعيدة بكلامك عن علاقتنا


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

اهلا يا ريهام وبجد انا فعلا اللى سعيدة بكلامك وبكلام كل اخواتنا هنا 

وانتى فعلا نعم الاخت وكنت لسة برد على اسيرة وقولت ليها لما بتكلم معاكى اقدر افتح قلبى واحكى معاكى 

وكانى بتكلم مع نفسى*  





> سبحان الله فاكرة زمان لما قلت لك انت مش بتتكلمي كتير ليه و اعدت أفكر يا تري فيه ايه
> 
> لغاية ما عرفتيني انك في البداية بتبقي محرجة في التعامل و بعد كده بيكون عادي التعامل سبحان الله بجد 
> 
> لما بفتكر اقول فعلاً الواحد مش يحكم علي العلاقة بين اي اتنين بصرف النظر عن نوعيتها غير بعد فترة 
> 
> ربنا يوفقك يا رب و تحققي كل ما تتمني و يقدرك علي فعل الخير دايما



*ههههههههههههههه طبعا فاكرة كنت بدخل معاكم الماسنجر واقعد ساكتة اتابع الكلام مع انكم كلكم اصدقائى 

بس على فكرة كان بيبقى معايا كتير بيكلمونى من داخل الشات الجماعى برضوا ههههههههههههه

اللى بيحكيلى مشكلة واللى بنتكلم فى امور يعنى مكنتش ببقى ساكتة خالص 

وتعرفى دى مشكلتى منذ الازل هههههههههههه كانوا الناس كلهم لانى مش بتكلم بيفتكروا انى متكبرة وكانوا 

يقولوا لماما بنتك دى متكبرة ولاخواتى نفس الكلام وكانت ماما او اخواتى يردوا اصبروا بس لما تاخد عليكم 

وطبعا لما اتعرف عليهم كويس واخد عليهم يبقوا مش مصدقين انى انا وتعرفى من قريب جدا حد جة عندنا 

هو شاب فى اولى جامعة قالى انتى غير ما كنت متوقعك انا طول عمرى اخاف منك وباستغراب قولتلة لية 

قالى لانك على طول ساكتة وتبصى بس وكنت بخاف منك اوى هههههههههههههههههه


تخيلى انا بخوف* 





> و يا جميل قررنا مد فترة جلوسك علي الكرسي حتي يوم السبت و هي تكون 10 ايام بك إفتتحنا 
> 
> المدة الجديدة للجلوس علي كرسي التعارف هههههههههه
> 
> يلا بقي شدي حيلك شوية 
> 
> في رعاية الله ،،



*متشكرة جدا يا ريهام وبجد مع انةكم الاسئلة كان كتير لكنى سعيدة جدا بكل هذا الحب 

وربنا يديم المحبة والاخوة فى الله

اشكرك كثيراااااااااااااااااا
__________________*

----------


## نوسة

> ماذا تعلمت نوسة من نوسة                      انا ابدى اعجابي برقة كتابتك وواقعيتك ممتزجة في كلامك وخفة الظل عندك تجعلنا كلنا شرف انتي بيننا فاى


*اهلا يا فاى منور المنتدى كلة ومنور الموضوع ومرحب بيك فى ابناء مصر 

الحقيقة نوسة اتعلمت من نوسة انها تبقى اجتماعية اكتر ومصدر ثقة لكثيرين اتعلمت الواقعية شوية من كتر 

ما بتكلم مع اخواتى وبعرف مشاكلهم ونقعد نفكر هنتصرف ازاى او اية الحل 


والحقيقة وجود نوسة فى  المنتدى اضاف لى الكثير والكثير واهمهم هذا الكم من  الاخوة والمحبة الخالصة 

فى الله ودى اكتر استفادة لنوسة من نوسة 

وشكرا جزيلا لكل كلماتك الرقيقة وانا بجد محظوظو الحمد لله وليا عظيم الشرف ان اكون بينكم 

شكرا لتواحدك بجد حضورك اسعدنى كثيرااااااااااااااااااااا*

----------


## نوسة

> سلام نوسة بتمنى تقبلوني عضوة وفية معاكو هالمرة رح أكتفي بالتعبير عن مدى فرحتى بيكي و معاكي و المرة الجاي بآ نبتدي بالأسئلة أوكي 
> 
> و السلام أحلى ختام حبيبتي


*اهلا يا مريم منورة يا حبيبتى واحنا فعلا قبلنا عضويتك الجميلة فى منتدانا الجميل وبقيتى اخت جميلة فى 

عائلة جميلة بحق وبحق يا مريومة انا اللى فرحانة بيكى جدا وبصداقتك الحلوة وهيكون لينا كلام كتير مع 

بعض غير المرة السابقة لانك شايفة انا ما زلت مشغولة

وميرسى على كلماتك الجميلة 
حضورك اسعدنى كثيرااااااااااااااا*

----------


## هانى أحمد

*الي الصديقة نوسة بعد السلام الحار ، بالزيت الحار ، والتحية الطيبة بالسمنه البلدي احب اعرفك اولا اني لسه عضو جديد وحضرتك رحبتي بيا في موضوع عايز ترحيب جامد كان مقدمة اخويا وصديقي خالد صاحب الفضل اني اعرف منتداكم الجميل ، بشكرك للمرة التانية علي ترحيبك ، مشكلتي ان رسالة التنشيط وصلتني متاخر علشان كده انا رديت متاخر ، ناسف عن التاخير 
اما بقي بالنسبة لموضوع الكرسي ده ربنا يكون في عونك طبعا انا قريت واستشفيت ان فيه ناس كتير قوي بيحبوكي ، نمسك الخشب بقي ، ربنا يديم محبة الناس ليكي يانوسة ..
اما بالنسبة لسؤال :-
هل انتي راضية عن نفسك ؟
لو كنتي راضية عن نفسك هل حاولتي تعملي شئ يخليكي ترضي عن نفسك اكتر ؟
ولو مكنتيش راضية عن نفسك امتي تكوني راضية ؟
ملحوظة :- يجب ان تكون الاجابة مع التمثيل
ووفقك الله لما فيه الخير وناسف للاطالة ..
الله معكي..
الحــــــب الصـــــــامت*

----------


## نوسة

[QUOTE]


> السلام عليكم
> نوسه الاموره


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

اهلا يا بحر الهوى منورة المنتدى ومنورة الموضوع* 



> ماذا يعنى لك مفهوم الصداقه ؟


*الصداقة قيمة إنسانية أخلاقية ودينية عظيمة سامية المعاني والجمال كبيرة الشأن بها تسمو الحياة وترتقي وبدونها تنحدر  الصداقة من الصدق ، والصدق عكس الكذب    والصديق هو من صدقك وعدو عدوك . إنها علاقة وثيقة بين شخصين أو أكثر علاقة متبادلة وانسجام كامل في المشاعر والأحاسيس وهي بالغة الأهمية في استقرار الفرد وتطور المجتمع* 



> وهل تمرين بمرحله صداقه صادقه؟



*  با التاكيد  لان الإنسان خلقه الله كائن اجتماعي لا يقدر العيش بمفرده بل يتفاعل مع من حوله ايجابيا ليشكل المجتمع المتكامل 0لتعطيه الصداقة الدفء والشعور بالمحبة والراحة في حياته وخاصة إن كان ممن يحسن اختيارهم فهم جواهر الحياة والمفترض أن نحسن تميزهم * 




> من اعز الناس على قلبك ؟



*اسرتى*




> وكيف ترين العالم من حولك؟


*الحقيقة انا اتعلمت ان ارى العالم من خلال كن جميلا ترى الوجود جميلا 
بمعنى لو جوانا اى انساننا الداخلى جميل سنرى كل شىء جميل 
لكن لو انساننا الداخلى قاتم سترى اعالم كلة قاتم*



> ما سبب نجاحك فى الدنيا ؟


*الحب ثم الحب ثم الحب*




> وكيف تستطيعى ان تعبرى لشخص ما عن حبك واحترامك له او لها؟


*بصراحة تعبيرات الحب جميلة ولكنها تخنلف من شخص لاخروان كانت تعنى فى النهاية انى احبك 
واسهل وابسط كلمة ممكن توصل للقلب هى كلمة بحبك اذا كانت صادقة لوجة الله*



*نورتى الموضوع وحضورك اسعدنى كثيرااااااااااااااااااااا*

----------


## نوسة

> يا أهلا وسهلا بنوستنا الجميلة على كرسينا الجميل  
> 
> اختيار موفق للاخت بوكي بوكي


*اهلا بيك سيادة العميد الباشا البية مدير امن الدايرة 

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
اهلا يا محمود انت اللى منور منتدانا الجميل  ومنور الموضوع*




> بسم الله نبدأ  
> 
> 1- ايه اللي مش عاجبك في المنتدى


*هنقول تانى ولا اقولك هجبهولك كوبى لانى رديت على اسيرة نفس السؤال
الحقيقة المنتدى متكامل الحمد لله ويسودة المحبة والاحترام بين الاعضاء والكل حريص على شعور الاخر
ودة انا لمستة من تعاملاتى مع الجميع لكن انا نفسى التفاعل يكون اكتر من كدة يعنى بلاقى مواضيع كتيرة الردود فيها مثلا 9 والمرور او الذين شاهدوا الموضوع 90 طيب هيحصل اية لو الاعضاء شاركوا كاتب الموضوع بكلمة شكرا لتعبك ودة بعيد عن المجاملة انا مش بدخل اجامل ولكن اقل حاجة لما ادخل اشكر كاتب الموضوع لانى اكيد بستفيد من اى حاجة مكتوبة* 




> 2- ايه أجمل لحظة في حياتك


*لحظة ولادة امير على اد ما كنت خايفة جدا قبل الولادة على اد سعادتى بعدها لحظة جميلة وانت بتتحتضن طفل جديد جزء منك*

*3- ايه شعارك في الحياة * 

*
الحياة الحب والحب الحياة*





> ايه رأيك 
> 
> بس كده وربنا يعينك بقى 
> 
> و السلام أحلى ختام


*شكرا يا محمود 

حضورك اسعدنى كثيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*

----------


## نوسة

> العزيزه نوسه 
> 
> انا كنت داخل الموضوع ومشمر دراعتى وهبدأ فى الاسأله
> 
>  لكن لقيت كم من الاسأله ما شاء الله ربنا يعينك عليه 
> 
> والاعضاء ما شاء الله ما سبوش اسأله نسألها 
> 
> لكن انا فى النهايه ادعيلك ان ربنا يرزقك حبه وحب من يحب وحب كل عمل يقربك الى حبه 
> ...



*الاخ العزيز علاء 

بشكرك جدا على كلامك الجميل بجد انت اخ عزيز ورغم معرفتنا القصيرة لكن من تعاملاتك مع الكل لك رصيد 

كبير من المحبة والاحترام 

وشكرا لدعائك لى جعلة الله من نصيبنا جميعا 

وادام اخوتنا فى الله 

حضورك فعلا اسعدنى كثيرااااااااااااااااااااااااا*

----------


## نوسة

> ربنا معاكى يا نوسه ويعينك يارب 
> انا مش هطول كفايه سؤال وهرجع تانى بشوال اسئله
> 
> شئ نفسك تتعلميه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



*اهلا يا بدرى ازيك 
معلش الكرسى شغلنى عن باقى القاعات لكن هخلص وارجع الى قواعدى سالمة ههههههههههههههههه

وميرسى ليك بجد انك مش هطول 

اللى بجد نفسى اتعلمة انى اتعلم صيانة الكمبيوتر لانى بجد اكتر حاجة بتضايقنى او تتعبنى انى الاقى الويندوز وقع او الجهاز مش شغال او اى عطل فية وبا الرغم من انى جبت مهندس بيدينى درس الا انى توقف شوية لظروف صحية 
بس فعلا انا نفسى اتعلم كل ما يختص با الكمبيوتر

ميرسى لتواجدك وسوالك الجميل

حضورك اسعدنى كثيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*

----------


## نوسة

> على فكرة ايه سبب التوقيع بتاعك
> (( كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا قطتى )))


*اهلا اهلا يا بيدو 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هى قطتتى محيرة الناس كلها لية يمكن علشان هى جميلة وامورة وانا بموت فيها 

ببساطة يا بيدو انا بحب القطط وخاصة قطتتى حبيبتى بجد ولما حطيت صورة قطة الاول كتبت تحتها صباح 

الخير يا قطتى  بعدها كتبت مساء الخير يا قطتى هههههههههههههههههههههه

بعدها كتبت جوة صورة قطة انتى فين يا نوستى وتحت الصورة كتبت انا هنا يا قطتى 

بعدها بقى كان العيد قولتلها كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا قطتى 

ولانى احبها طيبة على طول مازل توقيعى كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا قطتى 

بس خلاص

ميرسى يا بيدو لسؤالك جعلنى ابتسم كثيرا وانا بكتب الرد 

شكرا ليك*

----------


## نوسة

> بايرن ميونيخ بطل الدوري الألماني وحامل اللقب مركزه في صدارة البطولة لهذا الموسم 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> نوسه أنا كنت أقصد اللى هيحصل على كأس العالم مش كأس المانيا بس تعرفى باين عليكى متخلبطه خالطه بسببب كتر الاسئله على العموم شكرا للرد بتاعك


*معلش يا اسلام هو انا فعلا من كتر الاسئلة يمكن مركزت فى السؤال علشان كلمة المانيا

طيب يا سيدى انت بتسألنى عن بطولة لسة هتحصل فى فى 8يونيو 2006
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
دة انت كدة خلتنى كابتن نوسة بصحيح كما يطلق عليا المفكر

طيب يا سيدى نتكلم وحظك ان الاسئلة على وشك الانتهاء

طيب البرازيل معروفة انها الاقوى وفيها افضل اللاعبين ولما تتفرج على لعبها تستمتع بية جدا 

لكن المشكلة هنا ان كل اللى هيلعب معاها حيحس انة بيلعب بطولة لوحدة
واعتقد ان الاوربيون مش هيسبوا البطولة دى تخرج منهم المرة دى  وهيمعلوا اقصى جهدهم فى مباريات البرازيل بس احنا هنتفرج على مزيكاااااااااااااااااااااااااا

البرازيل ممكن ما تاخد القب المرة دى بقول ممكن لان البطولة هتكون  في اوروبا واعتقد يا اسلام ان المنتخبات الاوروبية مش هتدى الفرصة  للبرازيل بالفوز والمنافسةهتكون قوية بين بين المانيا     وايطاليا وهولندا والارجنتين

وممكن اوى البرازيل تاخد الكاس وممكن لا عموما اخدتة او لا هى الملكة المتوجة على كورة القدم يكفى تواجد رونالدينو و كمان  رونالدو ههههههههههههههههه مزيكا 
بس اعتقد انها هتتأثر كتير بتقدم روبرتو كارلوس وكافو بالسن
يلا مين ياخد مين ما يخدش احنا هنستمتع بمباريات جميلة 
يارب اكون فهمت السؤال المرة دى واجبت عليك 
احسن لو طلع غلط هقتل نفسى واستريح هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

نورت يا اسلام*

----------


## BABA ZABADI

*                                     غمضي عنيكي واتمني ماذا تتمني ؟*

----------


## نوسة

> بجد بقى والله اجابتك فوق الرائعه وكمان فتحت ذهنى على حاجات كتيرة بجد ماشا ءالله عليكى  ربنا يباركلك يارب يا احلى نوسه فى الدنيا  وانا بقى  ان اتحتى لى الفرصه انى الخص شخصيتك فى جمله هتكون  فيها زيادات كتيرة على جملتك فانت رقيقه شفافه حساسه وكمان عندك نزعه من الحكمه بجد حكيمه  ماشا ءالله عليكى ربنا يزيدك من كل خير و تفضلى شفافه كده على طول  وخلا صيا ستى ههههههههههههه كفايه عليكى  كده الى عايزة اسهولك هساله بردوا بين ى وبينك مش هسيبك اصلك كنز كده لازم ننهل منه الكثير بجد    وربنا يسعدك دايما يا رب من اختك وردة النيل  انى احبك فى الله


*
اهلا يا وردتى الجميلة

شكرا يا وردة على كل الكلام الجميل دة بجد مش عارفة اقولك اية ربنا يخليكى بس فعلا دة كتير عليا اوى 
اتمنى من ربنا اكون عند حسن ظنك انتى والجميع ويجمعنا  الله دائما على حبة وطاعتة 
وربنا يسعدك يا وردة ويحقق كل امنياتك يارب وانتى فعلا انسانة جميلة وربنا يزيد ايمانك ومحبتك لكل الناس ويباركلك فى كل امورك يارب
واكيد بينى وبينك هيكون فى كلام كتير 
وعندى اخبار حلوة كتير بعد اخر مرة اتكلمنا فيها 
مش عارفة بجد اشكرك ازاى على كلماتك الرقيقة دى 
ربنا يخليكى*

----------


## نوسة

> نوسة حبيبتي عارفة إننا تعبناكي علي الآخر هههههههههههه
> 
> كل الشكر لك بجد بجد أمتعتينا بردودك الجميلة الي زيك 
> 
> و العشرة أيام مروا سريعاً لم نشعر بهم 
> 
> أخواني و أخواتي شكراً لتواجدكم و في إنتظار ضيف جديد
> 
> علي كرسي التعارف تعلنه لكم أم أحمد غداً إن شاء الله فانتظرونا
> ...


*اهلا يا بوكى 
اولا عايزة اشكرك كتير على الكرسى وعلى اختيارك انتى وام احمد ليا بجد دة تشريف ليا وانا بشكر كمان ام احمد على انتظارها ليا عندما وجهت اليا الدعوة قبل حضورها للقاهرة بس كان النت عندى مش شغال وانا اعتذرت وطلبت التأجيل وهى برقتها المعهودة قبلت اعتذارى وسابت الامر ليكى لتوجية الدعوة 

عايزة اشكركم كتير لان الكرسى دة بجد قد اية  بيظهرمحبة جميع الاعضاء لبعض ومع انى كنت عارفاها ومتأكدة منها الا ان تفاعلك مع الناس بيظهرها اكتر 
واديكى يا بوكى يا جميلة استلمتى الكرسى الجميل اللى هيعرفنا بأسانة جميلة فعلا 

اشكرك كمان لتقدير الظروف عندى ومد الكرسى 10ايام وادينى فى اليوم الثانى عشر ولسة مخلصتش خالص تقديرى ليك لتفهمك الموقف 

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*

----------


## نوسة

[QUOTE][QUOTE]


> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نوسة
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههههه 

الله يسامحك يا اسلام لخبطتنى انا قريت فوق يا ابراهيم وفاكرة ومتاكدة انى كتبت الكلام دة للمفكر ولقيت 

كلامى وكلامك وقولت انا بعت الكلام لاسلام بدل المفكر وكنت لسة هدور على مشاركة المفكر تانى  علشان 

ارد علية واعتذر عن اللخبطة دى واتنبهت انك انت اللى اخذت الرد وضيفت علية 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههههههه

شوفت لخبطة اكتر من كدة طيب مرتين اتلخبط معاك يا ترى التالتة عقابها اية هههههههههههه* 


> بقلك يا نوسه خلينا صحاب أحسن وبلاش عنف ولا تهور العاب قوى قال
> 
> ملعبتيش كوووووووووووره ليه يعنى لعبتى كل اللعب ماعدا الكورهبقلك يا نوسه خلينا صحاب أحسن وبلاش عنف ولا تهور العاب قوى قال  
> ملعبتيش كوووووووووووره ليه يعنى لعبتى كل اللعب ماعدا الكوره كويس علشان ملقيش ليه منافس على الساحه


*بص يا اسلام والله مش بأيدى انى ملعبش كورة  هههههههههههههه

لان الحاجة الوحيدة اللى بابا مرضيش بيها هى الكورة      والكراتية  للاسف بابا رفض بشدة وقالى لا البنت

 بنت خليكى انثى كراتية اية    مهو كان عارف انى هتجوز ابن اختة كان خايف   هههههههههههههههههههه

بس تعرف انا ندمانة انى ملعبتش كاراتية فعلا  

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بقلك يا نوسه خلينا صحاب أحسن وبلاش عنف  ولا تهور  العاب قوى قال 

  علشان ملقيش ليه منافس على الساحه  

دول كانوا هيبقوا مشجعينى وانت لا  
وانت  

شكرا يا اسلام يا ملخبطنى 

هههههههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## نوسة

> معلش يا نوسه مقدرتش أتابع كل الردود هسأل سؤالين وأتمنى أنهم ميكنوش مكررين ولو طلعوا مكررين خلاص مترديش


*اهلا اهلا البية المدير المشرف العام 

اهلا يا ابن البلد منور ولا يهمك تابعت الردود او لا انا عارفة ومقدرة مشغوليتك كان اللع فى عونك 

لكن المهم هو تواجدك ومكررين مش مكررين هرد* 





> - هل شعرت من قبل بطعنه من أقربهم إليك ؟



* اكيد محدش بيخلوا من طعنة من ناس مقربة لية وللاسف الشديد  هل تؤلم الطعنة الا ان كانت من اقرب الناس
وكتير بررت لنفسى و لكن ظل القلب يبكي .. فهو وحده الذي يتحدث بصوت مسموع وواضح ليخبرنا بأن هذه التبريرات وهما ارتضيناها بلسما!!

وصدقني    ان غدر الصديق .... هو من اصعب الاشياء التي يمكن ان يواجهها الانسان 
تتفاجأ ان تأتيك طعنة من الخلف  وتكتشف ان من طعنك هو المفروض من  يحمى ظهرك 
جرح المشاعر والطعن من الخلف من أسوأ الجروح التي قد تصيب الإنسان وتشعره بأن الخير انعدم في هذه الدنيا خصوصا عندما تأتينا الطعنة من اقرب الاقربين منا، عندها نتمنى الموت على ان نكتشف الخيانة منهم*



> 2- ما هو تعريف الصديق لك ؟




*الحقيقة يا ابن البلد تعريف الصديق بيختلف من شخص لاخر يمكن انا قولت معنى الصداقة لكن تعريف 

الصديق هههههههههه على فكرة اسئلتك الاتنين من السهل الممتنع 

طيب الصديق نقول اية اصلى الصديق دة ممكن يكون صديق عمل صديق سفر وامثلة كتيرة 

لكن انا بعتقد سؤالك ينطبق على الصديق القريب بمعنى كلمة الصداقة

  الصديق هو الذي تكون معه, وتتكلم معة وكانك تتكلم الى نفسك وهو يقبل 

عذرك و يسامحك على الكبيرة وقبل الصغيرة و يسد مسدك في غيابك لايشك فيك وان اخطأت فى حقة يلتمس لك الاعذار

 ويخلق المبررات   ودايما يقول اكيد لم يقصد تجدة دائما عندما تحتاجة ويكون سندك فى الدنيا

يحبك لله ولوجة الله بدون اى مصلحة ويتمنى لك الخير كما يتمناة لنفسة يكون مرأتك الحقيقية التى ترى 

نفسك فيها وترى عيوبك يفرح معاك ويحزن معاك وانت فقير هو معاك وانت غنى معاك يعنى كدة على الحلوة والمرة


الحقيقة كتير وكتير نقدر نوصف بية الصديق

ص : الصدق 

د : الدم الواحد 

ي: يد واحدة 

ق: قلب واحد




 و في مثل بيقول:

- كن صديقا ولا تطمع أن يكون لك صديق
 -من السهل أن تضحي من أجل صديق...ولكن من الصعب أن تجد الصديق الذي يستحق التضحيـــة.
 -الحياة بلا صداقة عميقة أسوأ وأكثر جفافا من أي صحراء
 -خيانة الصديق جريمة لا يغتفر لها مهما كانت الظروف
 -احذرعدوك مرة واحذر صديقك الف مرة, فلربما انقلب الصديق فكان اعلم بالمضرة



شرفت ونورت يا ابن البلد

حضورك اسعدنى كثيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا











*

----------


## فاى

سوال لكي نوسة لماذا اقرب الناس الينا هم من يجرحونا

----------


## عـزالديـن

*كعادتى التى لا أستطيع تغييرها مع موضوع كرسى التعارف

أجد نفسى من آخر المشاركين به

وكعادتى أيضاً أشفق على ضيف الكرسى من شلالات الأسئلة التى تنهمر عليه

ولهذا أحب أن أكون ضيفاً خفيفاً على الموضوع

خاصة وأننى أرى أن الأخوة والأخوات المشاركين بالموضوع قد قاموا بالواجب تماماً

تشرف كرسى التعارف بتواجدك عليه أختنا الكريمة نوسـة 

أعانك الله ويسر لكى الإجابة على كا مايتم طرحه عليكى

لكى من كل التحية والتقدير 

 
*

----------


## نوسة

> *الي الصديقة نوسة بعد السلام الحار ، بالزيت الحار ، والتحية الطيبة بالسمنه البلدي احب اعرفك اولا اني لسه عضو جديد وحضرتك رحبتي بيا في موضوع عايز ترحيب جامد كان مقدمة اخويا وصديقي خالد صاحب الفضل اني اعرف منتداكم الجميل ، بشكرك للمرة التانية علي ترحيبك ، مشكلتي ان رسالة التنشيط وصلتني متاخر علشان كده انا رديت متاخر ، ناسف عن التاخير 
> اما بقي بالنسبة لموضوع الكرسي ده ربنا يكون في عونك طبعا انا قريت واستشفيت ان فيه ناس كتير قوي بيحبوكي ، نمسك الخشب بقي ، ربنا يديم محبة الناس ليكي يانوسة ..
> اما بالنسبة لسؤال :-
> هل انتي راضية عن نفسك ؟
> لو كنتي راضية عن نفسك هل حاولتي تعملي شئ يخليكي ترضي عن نفسك اكتر ؟
> ولو مكنتيش راضية عن نفسك امتي تكوني راضية ؟
> ملحوظة :- يجب ان تكون الاجابة مع التمثيل
> ووفقك الله لما فيه الخير وناسف للاطالة ..
> الله معكي..
> الحــــــب الصـــــــامت*


*اهلا يا هانى منور المنتدى

ايوة انا رحبت بيك انا فاكرة وخالد كان بيبرد عنك لانك مش موجودوعرفت منك ان السبب هو تنسيط  اتاخر عليك ناسف نحن ايضا لتاخيرك علينا وشكرا لخالد لمعرفتنا بيك ونورت منتدانا الجميل
 وشكرا لكلماتك الجميلة ودعوتك الاجمل
ربنا يديم محبة الناس ليكي يانوسة ..
اما با النسبة لسؤالك هل انتى راضية عن نفسك 
يعنى الحمد لله الى حد معقول 
بصراحة يا هانى سؤالك التانى  اكيد طبعا كل انسان بيحاول الارتقاء الى مستوى افضل مما هو علية 

وةالحقيقة كتير بكون مش راضية عن نفسى فى بعض المواقف 
لكن اكتر حاجة بترضينى انى اقول كلمة حق فى حق اى حد والحمد لله اتعودت على المواجهة مش بخاف منها لان زمان وانا صغيرة كان بابا بيتشدت اننا نقول الحق مهما كان هيسامحنا لكن لو عرف غير الحقيقة هيبقى العقاب مضاعف وانا بصراحة مديونة لابويا بافضال كتير 

 للاسف معرفش امثل ههههههه بس ممكن ادخل المعهد 

شكرا يا هانى ونورت الموضوع اسعدنى حضورك كثيرا*

----------


## نوسة

> *                                     غمضي عنيكي واتمني ماذا تتمني ؟*


* اهلا بابا زبادى 
منور الموضوع ومنور المنتدى كلة ومرحب بيك معانا فى ابناء مصر
قد يبدو سؤالك سهل وبسيط لكنة فى الحقيقة قد يكون اصعب الاسئلة  لانة من الجميل ان نعيش في دنيا الاحلام ولكن من الاجمل ان نسعى لتحقيق هذه الاحلام.
لكن ممكن نحلم لية لا لان كل الحقائق بدأت باحلام 
كم اتمنى ان يعم العالم السلام وهذا الحلم اهديه لكل من يشاركني هذا الامنية 
فلندخل فى حلمى ههههههههههههه
كتير حلمت ان اكون فانوس سحرى 
كتير وجهت الكلام لنفسى
 لا تخش الحلم

إن حلمك هو مهاد موهبتك.
إن إيمانك بحلمك يجعله حقيقة.
استسلمى  لحلمك.
أطلقى نفسك له.
احلمى الحلم الذي كان بداخلك للأبد.
كونى  الطفلة في أحلامك.
قدرى  قيمة القرب.
 افقدى  ذاتك في حواسك، و أنظرى  للعالم برؤية جديدة.
كونى كا البطل في أحلامك.
أنقذ الأمم.
اعبر الطوفان.
اقهر الشر.
ابن السلام.
إن العالم يحتاج لأحلامك.
فانقلها أليه.
إنكى ما تعبر عنه أحلامك .
طالبى  بأحلامك وحرريها.
إنك تجدى  نفسك بأن تعيشى  أحلامك.
دعني أحلم بحياتي ولكن لا تدعني احلم بعيداَ عنها  فهل عرفت ماأريد؟
لا أتوقع !!؟
فاأنا كل ماأريده هو تحقيق أو محاوله تحقيق حلم كل من له حلم  
فكل من له حلم فليخبرنى بة  لأحاول تحقيق حلمي أنا ايضاَ وهو تحقيق أحلامكم أنتم هكذا حلمى عندما اردت ان اكون فانوس سحرى

أنا الأن احلم بان ارجع  إلى الوراء بضعت سنوات ..

لأعودة طفلة صغيرة تلهوا وتلعب لا تحمل في قلبها سوى كيف تقضي يومها ومتى تنام ومتى تصحوا حتى لايفوتها اللعب ..

أتمنى أن يرجع لي شخص قابع بين ضلوعي الأن ولا أستطيع نسيانه ما حييت ..

اتمنى أن يرجع  جدى الغالي الذي أخذته مني السنين  والأيام ..

اتمنى أن أحقق ما أردت تحقيقة ولكن القدر واقف لي بالمرصاد  
اتمنى .. واتمنى .. واتمنى .. 

أن سردت لكِ جميع الأماني والأحلام التي أريدها لن أنتهي ..
وتدور الدنيا دورتها المعتادة وما زلت احلم واتمنى السعادة للجميع 

فهل تستطيع  أن تحقق  لي ما أردت هنا  

اسعدنى وجودك بابا زبادى 
تحياتى اليك*

----------


## نوسة

> سوال لكي نوسة لماذا اقرب الناس الينا هم من يجرحونا



اهلا فاى منور الموضوع للاسف لاتاتى الجراح الا ممن هم اقرب الينا من الاخرون 
وسؤالك شيبة بسؤال ابن البلد وانا جبت الرد هنا ايضا لك اكيد محدش بيخلوا من طعنة من ناس مقربة لية وللاسف الشديد هل تؤلم الطعنة الا ان كانت من اقرب الناس
وكتير بررت لنفسى و لكن ظل القلب يبكي .. فهو وحده الذي يتحدث بصوت مسموع وواضح ليخبرنا بأن هذه التبريرات وهما ارتضيناها بلسما!!

وصدقني ان غدر الصديق .... هو من اصعب الاشياء التي يمكن ان يواجهها الانسان 
تتفاجأ ان تأتيك طعنة من الخلف وتكتشف ان من طعنك هو المفروض من يحمى ظهرك 
جرح المشاعر والطعن من الخلف من أسوأ الجروح التي قد تصيب الإنسان وتشعره بأن الخير انعدم في هذه الدنيا خصوصا عندما تأتينا الطعنة من اقرب الاقربين منا، عندها نتمنى الموت على ان نكتشف الخيانة منهم

بس هزيد عليها لانك با التحديد النهاردة وقبل ما ارد عليك جائنى جرح من عزيز مقرب وللاسف فجرت جروح كتيرة جوايا لكن اعمل بنصيحت هذة


لا تحزن اذا جاءك سهم قاتل من اقرب الناس الى قلبك 
فسوف تجد من ينزع السهم ويعيد لك الحياة والابتسامه
لا تضع كل احلامك في شخص واحد ولاتجعل رحلة عمرك وجه شخص تحبه
مهما كنت صفاته ولا تعتقد ان نهايه الاشياء هي نهاية العالم 
فليس الكون هو ما ترى عيناك 
لا تنتطر حبيبا باعك وانتطر ضوءا جديدا يمكن ان يتسلل الى قلبك الحزين
فيعيد لايامك البهجة ويعيد لقلبك نبضه الجميل

لا تحاول البحث عن حلم خذلك وحاول ان تجعل من حالة الانكسار بداية حلم جديد
لا تقف كثيرا على الاطلال خاصة اذا كانت الخفافيش قد سكنتها والاشباح 
عرفت طريقها وابحث عن صوت عصفور يتسلل وراء الافق مع ضوء صباح جديد
لا تنطر الى الاوراق التي تغير لونها وبهتت حروفها وتاهت سطورها بين الالم 
والوحشة سوف تكتشف ان هذه السطور ليست اجمل ما كتبت وان هذه الاوراق
ليست اخر ما سطرت ويجب ان تفرق بين من وضع سطورك في عينيه
ومن القى بها للرياح 
لا تكن مثل مالك الحزين هذا الطائر العجيب الذي يغني اجمل الحانه وهو 
ينزف فلا شي في الدنيا يستحق من دمك نقطة واحده
اذا اغلقت الشتاء ابواب بيتك وحاصرتك تلال الجليد من كل مكان فانتظر 
قدوم الربيع وافتح نوافذك لنسمات الهواء النقي وانظر بعيدا فسوف 
ترى اسراب الطيور وقد عادت تغني 
ادفع عمرك كاملا الاحساس صادق وقلب يحتويك ولا تدفع منه لحظة 
في سبيل حبيب هارب او قلب تخلى عنك بلا سبب
لا تسافر الى الصحراء بحثا عن الاشجار الجميله فلن تجد في الصحراء 
غير الوحشة وانظر الى مئات الاشجار التي تحتويك بظلها
لا تحاول ان تعيد حساب الامس وما خسرت فيه فالعمر حين تسقط اوراقه لن 
تعود مرة اخرى 

اذا كان الامس ضاع فبين يديك اليوم واذا كان اليوم سوف يجمع اوراقه 
ويرحل فلديك الغد لا تحزن على الامس فهو لن يعود 
ولا تاسف على اليوم فهو راحل واحلم بشمس مضيئه في غد جميل



شكرا لمرورك الجميل

----------


## نوسة

> *كعادتى التى لا أستطيع تغييرها مع موضوع كرسى التعارف
> 
> أجد نفسى من آخر المشاركين به
> 
> وكعادتى أيضاً أشفق على ضيف الكرسى من شلالات الأسئلة التى تنهمر عليه
> 
> ولهذا أحب أن أكون ضيفاً خفيفاً على الموضوع
> 
> خاصة وأننى أرى أن الأخوة والأخوات المشاركين بالموضوع قد قاموا بالواجب تماماً
> ...


*العزيز الغالى عز الدين 
بصراحة هو الكرسى مرهق لابعد الحدود بس هو الحب الذى يجمعنا فى الله اخوة واخوات

وانا تشرفت بتولجدك وانت كنت اشفقت عليا فلك جزيل الشكر 
شكرا لتواجدك فعلا اسعدنى كثيرااااااااااااااااااااا

تحياتى اليك*

----------


## a_leader

انا بس جيت اسلم و اهديكى هدية بمناسبة كل اللى  شفته من حب جميع الاعضاء لشخصكم الكريم .. بارك الله فيك و اسرتك وفى كل ماتحبين اختى الكريمة ,,,

----------


## hmoda

اختى العزيزه نوسه 
بصراحه انا مش عارف اقول ايه 
لا ان انا انسان قده حياته بين الخشب والمسمار 
وليس له من اى تجارب فى المحدسات 
او الاساله بين الناس الى فى نضاق العمل 
فانا مش عارف اسال ايه 
فممكن تسعدينى فى التعامل معكم
اكون شاكر اكى جدا

----------


## نوسة

> انا بس جيت اسلم و اهديكى هدية بمناسبة كل اللى  شفته من حب جميع الاعضاء لشخصكم الكريم .. بارك الله فيك و اسرتك وفى كل ماتحبين اختى الكريمة ,,,



اهلا يا جست 
اهلا بيك وبهديتك الجميلة 
والحمد لله حب الناس نعمة من نعم الله 
والحمد لله هناكلنا اخوة واخوات متحابين فى الله وربنا يديم المعروف

شكرا لهديتك الجميلة ودعوتك الاجمل ودمت لى اخا عزيزا

----------


## نوسة

> اختى العزيزه نوسه 
> بصراحه انا مش عارف اقول ايه 
> لا ان انا انسان قده حياته بين الخشب والمسمار 
> وليس له من اى تجارب فى المحدسات 
> او الاساله بين الناس الى فى نضاق العمل 
> فانا مش عارف اسال ايه 
> فممكن تسعدينى فى التعامل معكم
> اكون شاكر اكى جدا



اهلا يا حمودة 
الحقيقة يا حمودة انا مش فاهمة اساعدك فى اية وتتعامل معانا دة سهل جدا شوف كلنا هنا بنتعامل مع بعض ازاى وطبعا مفيش حد فينا بيعرف الاخر معرفة شخصية لكن كل تعاملتنا من خلال المواضيع والردود فقط لا غير وكلنا هنا بنعرف بعض كدة 
يارب اكون افادتك وشكرا لك وعلى فكرة الموضوع خلص من بدرى 
شكرا لحضورك 
تحياتى اليك

----------


## hmoda

شكرا لكى يا اخت نوسه 
على الرضه الجميل

----------


## نوسة

> شكرا لكى يا اخت نوسه 
> على الرضه الجميل


 شكرا ليك يا حمودة ودمت اخا عزيزا

----------


## بركان الغضب

هلا ومرحبا بالخاله نوسه على كرسى التعارف وربنا يوفقك

----------

